# JETBeam Intellicharge i4



## gopajti (Aug 25, 2011)

pics


----------



## Link Archer VI (Aug 25, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Wait a sec... It clearly says on the yellow battery "Do not recharge." Oops!


----------



## tstites (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Is this real?


----------



## drillbit (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Me want!!


----------



## Hacken (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

would love to get one of those chargers..although i just ordered a pila charger..


----------



## tam17 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Price? Full specs?


----------



## gopajti (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

price 27 EUR in Europe, full specs not yet available


----------



## tstites (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Will samples be sent out for testing by members like selfbuilt or old45/70? Is there a targeted release date?


----------



## gopajti (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

release date, early september


----------



## Zenbaas (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Who will be stocking these...? I am in need of a new charger and this seems like a good options depending on how it stacks up against the Pila charger....


----------



## spankone (Aug 30, 2011)

That's amazing and about time some one made a charger like this


----------



## tstites (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Okay, it's officially early September, is it released yet?


----------



## jasonck08 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Any information bout the charging methods used?

CC/CV? -dv for Ni-mH?


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 2, 2011)

tstites said:


> Okay, it's officially early September, is it released yet?


 
Agreed  The fact that it has multiple batteries that can be charged is very appealing but only if it does so properly. I hope that it does.


----------



## gopajti (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

some details

http://www.wikilight.de/bericht-130.html


----------



## tstites (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Was there a hiccup in the release of this new charger?


----------



## rayman (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Hope this one has nice stats because I could really need a new charger for 18650s.

rayman


----------



## spankone (Sep 19, 2011)

Any updates? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffek (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

This charger looks GREAT!


----------



## TacBlade (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

Yes, My new Jetbeam takes three 18650's and the Pila only charges 2, as you know? I need to get one of these!


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 20, 2011)

rayman said:


> Hope this one has nice stats because I could really need a new charger for 18650s.
> 
> rayman


 
If the price is right and it performs well then ill take 2. I really wish they would get a move on with this charger already!


----------



## TacBlade (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

I was sent an email today that said these would be available in 2-3 weeks from now.


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*



TacBlade said:


> I was sent an email today that said these would be available in 2-3 weeks from now.


 I really hope it's at the shorter end of that estimate...


----------



## HKJ (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*



TacBlade said:


> I was sent an email today that said these would be available in 2-3 weeks from now.


 
I ordered one today in a German shop and got an email saying it was "Versendet" (German for shipped). It is the first time I uses this shop and I do not know if I can trust their status.


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*



HKJ said:


> I ordered one today in a German shop and got an email saying it was "Versendet" (German for shipped). It is the first time I uses this shop and I do not know if I can trust their status.


 Can you please PM me the link if you don't mind...? (just curious )


----------



## gopajti (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*

official
http://www.jet-beam.com/links/accessories/i4.aspx


----------



## YetiFlash (Sep 23, 2011)

Having just bought my first decent flashlight that can use both CR123 and AA batteries I was in the market for two chargers. This could be the ideal solution! Looking forward to reading the first test and reviews.


----------



## infinus (Sep 23, 2011)

http://www.batteryjunction.com/smx-intellicharge-i4.html

:thinking:

Isn't this the same charger!?!?

Edit: wait, now I see the SYS max brand on the Jetbeam pics too.... Nevermind!


----------



## Zenbaas (Sep 24, 2011)

infinus said:


> http://www.batteryjunction.com/smx-intellicharge-i4.html
> 
> :thinking:
> 
> ...


 Yup, thats the one! I really hope we get a review going ASAP. Also the more retailer that start stocking these the better for us


----------



## Bobby_C (Sep 24, 2011)

I've been looking to buy a 18650 charger and batteries for a week now. I'm changing my requirements to include rcr123a as well. If this charger can handle both battery types, I'm in. I like that it can also handle 10440 and 14500 too.


----------



## infinus (Sep 24, 2011)

One concern with this charger.... If I read the specs right if you only put 1 or 2 smaller batteries in they will charge at 1000mah! I don't think it's good to charge a 750mah cell at that rate.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Sep 24, 2011)

Will be interesting to see how it performs when reviewed, wish they could have made it a little bigger so i could do the D size nimh too but i guess you cannot have everything lol. 
Lets hope maha will make something like this with the functions of the C9000, and do d size NIMH as well, i think that would be the perfect charger.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Sep 25, 2011)

Probably doesn't tell us a whole lot more than we already know, but I found a link to the manual: -

http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/theshorelinemarket/sysmax-i4-intellicharge.pdf


----------



## Bobby_C (Sep 25, 2011)

I couldn't wait so I ordered the Sysmax version from BatteryJunction. I'm no reviewer but I'll post my thoughts when I get it sometime this week (hopefully).


----------



## 45/70 (Sep 25, 2011)

infinus said:


> One concern with this charger.... If I read the specs right if you only put 1 or 2 smaller batteries in they will charge at 1000mah! I don't think it's good to charge a 750mah cell at that rate.



In addition, I find it alarming to suggest that 10440 cells be charged at even a 500mA rate. It doesn't inspire much confidence in a product to know that someone in the supply chain is totally clueless, as to how to properly charge Li-Ion cells. This makes me suspicious that this the same general type of group that applies "600mAh" to the labels of 250mAh 10440 cells.:shakehead

Dave


----------



## MatNeh (Sep 26, 2011)

Here's the text from the manual:



> Note: When four batteries are charged at the same time,
> each charging slot will receive a maximum output current of
> 500mA. When one or two batteries are charged, each slot will
> receive a maximum output current of 1000mA.



So if I put two 10440 batteries in there, do I get fire?


----------



## 45/70 (Sep 26, 2011)

MatNeh said:


> So if I put two 10440 batteries in there, do I get fire?



I would say it's at least possible. 1000mA is 3-4 times the maximum recommended charge rate for a 10440 cell. While I doubt that a rate of 500mA would cause a cell to vent, that's still well over the maximum recommended charge rate. In either case, even if nothing obvious happened, your cells would likely only last a few cycles.

The highest capacity 10440 cell I'm aware of is around 350mAh. Most UltraFire and TrustFire 10440 cells are actually around 250mAh, when new. The maximum recommended charge rate for smaller (less than 18650 size) LiCo cells is 1C, which would be 250mA for a 250mAh cell. Any rate higher than that, you're asking for trouble, of one kind or another.

Dave


----------



## infinus (Sep 26, 2011)

Something doesn't seem right about this charger. Between the insanely high charge rates for smaller batteries, and the lack of proper charge termination listed for nimh despite claiming it can charge them I'm a bit skeptical.


----------



## Bobby_C (Sep 26, 2011)

Bobby_C said:


> I couldn't wait so I ordered the Sysmax version from BatteryJunction. I'm no reviewer but I'll post my thoughts when I get it sometime this week (hopefully).


 
They're backordered so I cancelled my order :-/.

Now I'm rethinking what charger to get after these comments. So far, I'm leaning towards the Xtar WP2.


----------



## LichtAn! (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*



HKJ said:


> I ordered one today in a German shop and got an email saying it was "Versendet" (German for shipped). It is the first time I uses this shop and I do not know if I can trust their status.


 
I guess you'll be putting up a detailed review on your website? That would be awesome! :wave:


----------



## HKJ (Sep 27, 2011)

*Re: JETBeam charger*



LichtAn! said:


> I guess you'll be putting up a detailed review on your website? That would be awesome! :wave:


 
I was planning on that and also on cpf, but I have not received the charger yet.


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe I'm misreading the manual, but it appears to me that they are simply stating that the maximum *AVAILABLE *current when charging 4 cells is 500 mA, while the maximum *AVAILABLE *current when charging 2 cells is 1000 mA. 

I'm no electronics whiz, but isn't it possible that an "intelligent" charger would be able to apply the correct current to each individual cell? Maybe I'm giving the designers to much credit, but I can't imagine that they would release a charger like this and have it try to pump 1000 mA into one 10440 cell. It just doesn't make sense. 

I'll certainly look forward to a review, as this looks to be exactly the type of charger I'm looking for.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 28, 2011)

Derek Dean said:


> Maybe I'm misreading the manual, but it appears to me that they are simply stating that the maximum *AVAILABLE *current when charging 4 cells is 500 mA, while the maximum *AVAILABLE *current when charging 2 cells is 1000 mA.
> 
> I'm no electronics whiz, but isn't it possible that an "intelligent" charger would be able to apply the correct current to each individual cell? Maybe I'm giving the designers to much credit, but I can't imagine that they would release a charger like this and have it try to pump 1000 mA into one 10440 cell. It just doesn't make sense.
> 
> I'll certainly look forward to a review, as this looks to be exactly the type of charger I'm looking for.



That's how I read it too...


----------



## HKJ (Sep 28, 2011)

Derek Dean said:


> I'm no electronics whiz, but isn't it possible that an "intelligent" charger would be able to apply the correct current to each individual cell?



Not easily, I have not seen any LiIon charger sensing on battery size yet. A problem with LiIon's is the many different sizes, it is not as simple as NiMH with only four sizes.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm only planning to use it for AA eneloops and 18650's so all of those issue are moot for me. A 1A charge rate will be nice for my 2900mAh AW's


----------



## Derek Dean (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, I've got 10440s, 18650s, RCR123s, AAA and AA Eneloops... and I was hoping this would be a do-it-all charger, especially since that is precisely how they are advertising it. 

I guess I was hoping that there was some way for it to quickly analyze each cell's capacity and adjust the output current accordingly, but more than likely that was wishful thinking on my part . Oh well, we will know soon enough. 

Thanks goodness we have folks like HKJ who can give us the scoop on these new gizmos.


----------



## jhc37013 (Sep 28, 2011)

Maybe it has different max charge currents based on length of the battery as it is inserted into the charger.


----------



## infinus (Sep 28, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Maybe it has different max charge currents based on length of the battery as it is inserted into the charger.



Perhaps.... but keep in mind the price point of this charger........ I'd be surprised if it did this. I eagerly await a review. Length doesn't tell you the diameter of the cell. 

I'm hoping this thing won't fry peoples smaller batteries!


----------



## Tenebrae (Oct 3, 2011)

I'd like to have a look at the guts of this thing. My Pila is stoutly built and I'd like to see how this thing compares.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone giving this a thumbs up or down yet? I' like to be able to charge 4x18650 at the same time for my NC TM11, I have a Pila but charging two and then charging another two after that doesn't sound very fun or time efficient. I don't need it to technically perform as well as the Pila just a not going to burn down my house or poof the cells.


----------



## kartracer77 (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jetbeam USA* [email protected] The status of order #5728 is now *Shipped
JETBeam Intellicharge i4 
wont be long now*


----------



## HomeSlice (Oct 4, 2011)

Anxiously awaiting experiences w/ this one.


----------



## Zenbaas (Oct 5, 2011)

HomeSlice said:


> Anxiously awaiting experiences w/ this one.


 
From the sound of it some of the longer protected18650's might not fit. Can't wait for someone to review this charger for us.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hopefully that 1000mA on two cells really is just a max, and not all the time.


----------



## nobunaga88 (Oct 6, 2011)

Pardon me,
So anyone can give a review ?? 
i'm curious about the real life curent voltage...


----------



## HKJ (Oct 6, 2011)

nobunaga88 said:


> Pardon me,
> So anyone can give a review ??
> i'm curious about the real life curent voltage...



I do plan on reviewing it, but it cannot be done before I receive the charger.


----------



## nobunaga88 (Oct 6, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I do plan on reviewing it, but it cannot be done before I receive the charger.



Thanksss HKJ!! as ussually you always spoiling us with charger review :shakehand:


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 6, 2011)

jhc37013 said:


> Maybe it has different max charge currents based on length of the battery as it is inserted into the charger.





Bigmac_79 said:


> Hopefully that 1000mA on two cells really is just a max, and not all the time.



I seriously doubt that this charger offers the capability to "automatically" adjust charge rates, that would be a first, to my knowledge. We don't know yet, but I really don't think this charger is going to posses _any_ miraculous features.

Since proper Li-Ion chargers seem to run about $20-$25 per charging channel, I think it is very unlikely that a proper charger with 4 bays that _also charges NiMh cells_ is going to run $25. As I said, we don't know yet, but I sure wouldn't get my hopes up. I think you guys that are pulling the trigger already, are jumping the gun a bit too early.

Again, a company that shows a promotional photo of this charger charging a _CR123A lithium primary cell_, and recommends charging a 250-350mAh 10440 cell at 1000, or even 500mA, really doesn't inspire much confidence. We'll see, but......

Dave


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 6, 2011)

The pictures on GoingGear show a blue *Fire-type RCR123 instead of a CR123A primary. My guess is the first promo shot was just put together with the first batteries the photographer could get their hands on.


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 6, 2011)

HKJ said:


> Not easily, I have not seen any LiIon charger sensing on battery size yet. A problem with LiIon's is the many different sizes, it is not as simple as NiMH with only four sizes.



I think it would be possible to do auto-sensing of lithium-ion cells if the charger performed a DCIR or 1 kHz AC impedance measurement initially, then scaled the current appropriately. Quite frankly, I am surprised that nobody has done this yet. Perhaps the market for such a charger is too small to make it worth anyone's effort.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 7, 2011)

I got mine today and jut put in 4 Redilast 18650's, I'm not exactly sure what the 3 light's are doing but they do a lot of dancing, I'll see what the voltage is when the light's stop blinking but that's about all the testing I'm equipped to do.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't know who else has one but if your considering then don't! First the dancing light's I seen was some sort of malfunction as my Redilast sat for 4hrs and did not charge, it will charge one or two AA'a or smaller 18650's but not my Redilast.

That's not the half of it though unfortunately, one of my charging bays (second from left) will not charge at all, it just light's up it's three blinking yellow light's as soon as you plug the charger in and it stays that way after inserting a battery, any battery.

The spring and negative contact points work like junk together, one of mine is already breaking and it gets stuck in the rearward position when a larger battery is inserted, I can feel and see the others loosening up and they seem like they will break at any time as well. I can't for the life of me see how this is a charger a big company would sell or any company for that matter, so my own personal experience how ever brief it was is buyer beware.


----------



## Bobby_C (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow. Glad I cancelled my order and got a Xtar WP2.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn it.  Mine is on the way.....


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 7, 2011)

Stephen Wallace said:


> Damn it.  Mine is on the way.....



This is where I would normally say don't worry maybe mine was just a faulty sample but given the poor construction of mine it's impossible to be optimistic.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got mine from GG. Charging aw14500 and so far so good. When I first plugged it in and put in four batteries it did the dancing lights then I pulled all the batteries and put them in one at a time letting each start charging. They are what I would say are charging correct no dancing lights. I let you know how it terminates.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Oct 7, 2011)

Well just finished charging 4 AW14500 and they all terminated at 4.1(my Fluke only register 4.1 I will check with a different meter to get more exact measurement) exactly. Charging ENELOOPS now we will see how these charge. Updates soon.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Oct 7, 2011)

~

Uhmm ... did those 14500's get real hot while charging ?

I hope you checked em after 30 min. of charging for Temp.

And how long did they take to fully charge ?

Thanks ..... TMG

~


----------



## Battery Guy (Oct 7, 2011)

TMCGLASSON36 said:


> Well just finished charging 4 AW14500 and they all terminated at 4.1(my Fluke only register 4.1 I will check with a different meter to get more exact measurement) exactly. Charging ENELOOPS now we will see how these charge. Updates soon.



Sounds like the cut-off current for the CV portion of the charge is too high for smaller cells like the 14500.


----------



## TMCGLASSON36 (Oct 7, 2011)

TooManyGizmos said:


> ~
> 
> Uhmm ... did those 14500's get real hot while charging ?
> 
> ...


They didn't get hot at all. Took about 45 minutes to charge.

But the bad news IS the charger quite working. Tried it with ENELOOPS and AW14500 at the same time and all the lights started dancin again. Tried with just ENELOOPS and the lights just came on and off. Tried with AW14500 same thing. Looks like another to good to be true. Getting ready to ship it back now.:thumbsdow


----------



## turboBB (Oct 7, 2011)

Just got mine in. The tabs weren't greased at all so makes sliding them very difficult especially as you reach the ends. I applied some Nano-Oil and that took care of things nicely. As soon as I plugged it in, there's a high frequency pitch and the thing chirps like a cricket (not that loud but definitely may bother those w/sensitive hearing). After the quick self-test, I measured open V on each channel to be 4.78. Sliding the cathode tab doesn't change the V so it's definitely not detecting it by size for those speculating so.

I plopped 3 old POWEREX 2700's NiMh AA's and it started charging and the Yellow LED's started flashing; first one and then two. V measured parallel w/the anode/cathode jumps between 1.34ish and 1.44ish every two seconds or so and buzzes (albeit quieter now) to match this transition thus has slowed down.

I then took a RediLast 3100 (68.5mm and had no problems fitting but anything bigger than this will as I could barely sueeze a paper clip in to take V readings) and as soon as it went into the charger, the blue light flashed once and all LED's went out. Then all came back on and started alternating flashing w/the Blue LED. As soon as I remove the RediLast then the charger reinitiates charging on the NiMh again. 

Basically, I think if mixed chemistry is detected, the charger stops charging and I believe it cuts off charging voltage as the reading I'm getting when this happens is that of the cells themselves. Would've been a great charger had it lived up to its full promises but I still might keep it if it can charge each chemistry properly. I need to build my leads in order to graph the charging algo but hopefully HKJ will get his soon enough and employ his all out testing.

EDIT: Peak A measured charging a single AW IMR was .881 w/avg. of .550ish (due to the pause/check/charge cycle). Will check 2/4 cells after I drain some.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## TyJo (Oct 7, 2011)

Looks like I'll stick with my Pila and Maha.


----------



## veedo (Oct 7, 2011)

Mine is doing the same thing as turbobb's. Its going back, along with the 2 new rrt-0 xml lights that do not work correctly. Was impressed with jetbeams rrt-21, but i think im done with them for now.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 7, 2011)

OK... looks like I won't be testing multi cells since for some unknown reasons, the charger refuses to charge certain combos of either cells or channels.

e.g.
- AW IMR in CH1, RL 3100 in any other channel - no charge
- RL3100 in CH1, 2nd RL 3100 in CH2 - no charge but if you shift the 2nd cell to CH3, it'll start charging

Had it been able to at least consistently charge one set of chemistries in all 4CH, I could've dealt with that for the price. But it can't even do that, so it's going back. Great concept, poor (non-existent) execution...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm starting to feel some buyers remorse about the 2 of these I have in the mail... Fingers crossed they work better than these reports


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2011)

I have one in the mail too. It'll be a shame if it turns out to be no good. I generally have no need to charge different types of batteries at the same time, so I'm not sure why people are intentionally doing that. I just want one thing that will charge a Li-Ion or an Eneloop regardless of size.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 10, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> I generally have no need to charge different types of batteries at the same time, so I'm not sure why people are intentionally doing that.



Because that's what the manufactuer touted, the wonderful ability to charge different chemistries at the same time and just because you have no need to do so doesn't preclude others' needs . ;o) On my camping trips, it'd be awesome to recharge LiIon's for my lights and then NiMh from my headlamps. On my last trip, I brought my Maha C9K and WF-139, this would replace taking both had it worked properly.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 10, 2011)

turboBB said:


> Because that's what the manufactuer touted, the wonderful ability to charge different chemistries at the same time and just because you have no need to do so doesn't preclude others' needs . ;o) On my camping trips, it'd be awesome to recharge LiIon's for my lights and then NiMh from my headlamps. On my last trip, I brought my Maha C9K and WF-139, this would replace taking both had it worked properly.


I guess I interpreted the description to mean it was capable of charging different types of batteries but not necessarily different types at the same time. Not sure why I interpreted it that way -- maybe because I've never seen a charger that could even handle different types of batteries, let alone mixed types in a single charge cycle.


----------



## ubetit (Oct 10, 2011)

I posted in the dealer section that my charger is exhibiting some funny habits. i'm trying to find a pattern so i can relay the info.


----------



## naked2 (Oct 10, 2011)

My father (R.I.P Dad!) taught me a few simple, yet very important things; one of them came to mind when I first heard about this charger: "If it _seems_ too good to be true, it probably _is_". :sigh:


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 11, 2011)

naked2 said:


> My father (R.I.P Dad!) taught me a few simple, yet very important things; one of them came to mind when I first heard about this charger: "If it _seems_ too good to be true, it probably _is_". :sigh:



Oh I agree and that does normally apply but we have to see for ourselves because every now in then the impossible becomes possible, even at an affordable price. When the Zebralight SC51 was announced at 200lmn on one eneloop for an hour some said probably not, but that one turned out ok.

Most of the time "it is what we thought they where" but every now and then there is something that comes along and breaks a barrier whether it's by price or performance or both and for me anyway it's a good feeling to find something like that but a bad feeling to get burned, no pun intended. 

I guess another pun that applies here is "curiosity killed the cat".


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine arrived today and promptly went bang and started to smoke!
All the lights went out obviously.
Piece of junk and will I will be expecting a refund from my seller in HK.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 11, 2011)

j3bnl said:


> Mine arrived today and promptly went bang and started to smoke!
> All the lights went out obviously.
> Piece of junk and will I will be expecting a refund from my seller in HK.


Seriously?? :duh2:


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 11, 2011)

As I posted in another thread:



> It looks like crap, smells like crap, and by golly it _is_ crap :shrug:



There is nothing in the description of this device that inspires confidence. No accurate or appropriate language concerning charging algorithms, no reference to the correct or expected keywords like CC/CV, negative delta-V, max temperature, max voltage, bad battery detection, low voltage detection on Li-ion cells, etc. Nothing to indicate a quality product. I am amazed anyone took it seriously.

And automatic detection of nickel vs lithium ion batteries is a disaster waiting to happen. No respectable charger should attempt to do that. It's far too dangerous.


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 11, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Seriously?? :duh2:



Yep it certainly did!


----------



## MrLi (Oct 11, 2011)

oo:
Now I'm worried. I've been using mine for a few days to charge a few Eneloops and Duraloops. So far it charges up fine...though I don't have any equipment other than my multimeter to check anything out.

Of course whenever I charge (using the i4 and the standard eneloop charger), I'm always around. I disconnect them whenever I have to leave the area, just to be safe.

*touch wood* 

Definitely doesn't inspire confidence, since there's more bad news than anything else with this "to good to be true" charger.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> As I posted in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With respect to consumer, cradle style chargers (hobby chargers are a different matter of course, but then, those don't employ automatic detection of cell type anyway), I have seen a few chargers on ebay claiming to charge both li-ion and NiMH cells, and have indeed always given them a wide berth and been generally sceptical about them. Only reason I ordered one of these was because I've had good experiences with Jetbeam and trusted the branding. Unfortunately, with the Sysmax acquisition, I guess you can't assume that things will stay the same. 

The more reports we hear, the more I despair.


----------



## jasonck08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Mr Happy said:


> As I posted in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I too was looking for CC/CV and -dV termination for Ni-mh, but they don't even state this. It will be interesting to see if Jetbeam goes back to the drawing board or if the discontinue it altogether. I think it could sell well if it was a properly implemented 4 bay CC/CV Li-ion charger. But at this point, it sounds like a big disaster product from a major flashlight company.


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 11, 2011)

Stephen Wallace said:


> ......Unfortunately, with the Sysmax acquisition, I guess you can't assume that things will stay the same.





jasonck08 said:


> ......But at this point, it sounds like a big disaster product from a major flashlight company.



This is maybe a bit OT, but I think a lot of people have been misled here. I may be wrong, as I have only done a minimal amount of research on the subject, but as far as I know Sysmax has always owned Jetbeam and for all I know Nitecore as well.

There seems to be a common misunderstanding that these companies are a mega corporation or something, when in reality I seriously doubt if all three organizations combined, amount to employing more than 30-40 people. I think, as far as Chinese flashlight manufacturers go, Fenix for example, is likely a bigger company and I don't really think they're all that big. Most all of these flashlight/torch companies originate from small shops in China, not large corporations. You have to give the marketers credit though, for successfully building such a fine illusion.

Dave


----------



## f22shift (Oct 11, 2011)

Stephen Wallace said:


> With respect to consumer, cradle style chargers (hobby chargers are a different matter of course, but then, those don't employ automatic detection of cell type anyway), I have seen a few chargers on ebay claiming to charge both li-ion and NiMH cells, and have indeed always given them a wide berth and been generally sceptical about them. Only reason I ordered one of these was because I've had good experiences with Jetbeam and trusted the branding. Unfortunately, with the Sysmax acquisition, I guess you can't assume that things will stay the same.
> 
> The more reports we hear, the more I despair.



i saw this cheap one. already ordered. will give it a try and monitor it. it would nice to have a one stop charger for traveling. maybe wishful thinking.
http://cnqualitygoods.com/goods.php?id=1168


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 11, 2011)

Stephen Wallace said:


> Unfortunately, with the Sysmax acquisition, I guess you can't assume that things will stay the same.


As far as I'm aware, Sysmax has owned Jetbeam and Nitecore for a while now. Sysmax is just a holdings company anyway, like Hitachi or Matsushita. They'd have no reason to dismantle Jetbeam as a former competitor. More likely, Jetbeam is trying to push into the LEO market with their new offerings, and wanted to have a Jetbeam-branded charger ready for LEOs to use, and the design wasn't refined enough prior to production. Or maybe the factory was sloppy with the first batch. But I don't think it's got anything to do with an overall decline in the quality of the brand -- Jetbeam sells more lights I want nowadays than they ever have previously, and I have expensive taste.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 11, 2011)

I just recieved this:

_"Dear customers,

If you are receiving this email you have recently purchased a Sysmax/Jetbeam i4 battery charger. 

Please read important information about your charger below.

**We request that you immediately stop using the Sysmax i4 charger you recently purchased.

Please refrain from using the i4 charger until the correct 12V AC Adapter is provided. These were shipped with incorrect power cords, which will not allow the charger to operate correctly. If using the supplied cord the charger will not function properly and will not charger your batteries. Damage to the charger may result if using the supplied cord.

Jetbeam will be supplying us with the proper 12V AC adapters within the next two weeks. Once available, they will be shipped out to all customers that purchased the i4 at no additional cost. Jetbeam assures us that this will resolve any issues you are currently having with the i4 charger. 

Once again, please do not use the AC cord that was provided with your i4 charger. A replacement will be mailed out to you ASAP."_

Flavio from BugOutGearUSA posted this:

_"Apparently Jetbeam tested the chargers prior to shipping and did not find any issues with them. Since they have received some emails from their dealers (including us) they have been going crazy trying to find out what is causing these problems. 

According to Jetbeam the chargers worked and continue to work fine with the ones they have on hand. They believe the issue is related voltage as the US uses 120V and the chargers were tested at 220V, which is standard for their country. They have found a solution to the problem, but we just want to speak with them tonight before we decide how we are going to proceed. We sincerely appreciate your patience while we resolve this issue. We are suspending shipment of all i4 chargers until we are satisfied with the solution. Can anyone from outside the US post comments on whether they are having positive results with the new i4 charger? Also, has anyone tested them using the DC adapter?"_


----------



## MrLi (Oct 11, 2011)

Got the email too. Guess I was just on borrowed time with my "working" unit. lol

I looked at my cord, and it has 250V, 6A stamped into it.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 11, 2011)

250V, or 125/250V? Does it not have switching capability? If so, that would definitely cause problems.

In lieu of further information, my guess is the manufacturer of the power supplies substituted a "comparable" unit without knowing (or possibly caring) what Jetbeam's requirements were or why they were specced as such. It would hardly be the first time such a thing has happened.


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 11, 2011)

MrLi said:


> Got the email too. Guess I was just on borrowed time with my "working" unit. lol
> 
> I looked at my cord, and it has 250V, 6A stamped into it.


But what is the normal mains voltage in your country? Is it 100+ volts or 200+ volts?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 11, 2011)

Mine arrived today. I'm in Australia on 240v. I've loaded one with 18650's and it seems perfectly happy. The other I've put envelops in but there's something odd happening, which i'll resolve shortly.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Oct 11, 2011)

We posted this over on CPF Marketplace, but think it's important enough to post on this thread as well...

We have just heard from Jetbeam concerning some of the issues customers are experiencing with their new Sysmax i4 chargers.

Apparently, the power cord provided with the i4 charger is not sufficient. Jetbeam will be mailing out (to all dealers) replacement 12V AC adapters. The 12V AC Adapters should resolve any issues you are having with your chargers. You should not use the standard AC cord that was provided with the charger until the replacement cord is received.

See the MarketPlace Dealers Forum for more info.

Thanks all,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com
JETbeamUSA.com
888-221-5498


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 11, 2011)

OK. A few of my eneloops have been overdischarged to 0.8V, and the charger has a hard time deciding that to do with them. When I put them in the charger I get 3 flashing lights on that channel, and no go. Using a dumb charger I got them up to 1.0V and now they're happily charging in the i4.

I have 2 eneloops and 2 18650's in each charger with no hassles.

The PSU is built in to the charger and the cable is just a dumb cable. Anyone using the charger in a 120V country will need to use a 12V DC wall-wart to use the charger.

The PSU seems to work OK at 240V, but is a bit noisy.


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 11, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> OK. A few of my eneloops have been overdischarged to 0.8V, and the charger has a hard time deciding that to do with them. When I put them in the charger I get 3 flashing lights on that channel, and no go. Using a dumb charger I got them up to 1.0V and now they're happily charging in the i4.


OK, but if you put a Li-ion in the slot at 1+ V the charger should either reject the cell, or apply a slow trickle charge to bring it up to a normal charging voltage. It should not assume it is an NiMH cell and charge it at full current. Likewise, if you insert a protected cell where the protection circuit has tripped (reading 0 V), the charger should reset the circuit and then charge it as a lithium ion cell.

How does the charger handle these cases?


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 11, 2011)

I'll have to trip one of my protected cells to find out. If it resets a proctection circuit, it should see a volatge of 2.8V (or whatever the cutoff voltage is) and correctly assume it's a Li-Ion

I don't have any spare cells to sacrifice a Li-Ion by running it down to 1V. I suspect that if it reads a voltage of somewhere above ~1.8V it will assume it's a Li-Ion. 



> OK, but if you put a Li-ion in the slot at 1+ V the charger should either reject the cell, or apply a slow trickle charge to bring it up to a normal charging voltage. It should not assume it is an NiMH cell and charge it at full current



I'm not sure about this situation, and I hope never to find out.

Oh, and on a side note, the -'ve sliders were rough as guts out of the box, but after lubricating them with a little oil, they're sliding nicely now.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 12, 2011)

45/70 said:


> This is maybe a bit OT, but I think a lot of people have been misled here. I may be wrong, as I have only done a minimal amount of research on the subject, but as far as I know Sysmax has always owned Jetbeam and for all I know Nitecore as well.



You may well be right. Just seems odd that it is only recently that they have been making a point of announcing their presence behind the brands that they are associated with. They seem to be pushing the Sysmax name as hard as the brand names.

I have been aware of several occasions where people have questioned the origins of a light, and theorised that it was actually made by Jetbeam, Nitecore or whoever. At the time, we assumed one or other was the parent company, not realising that there was another company (however large or small) behind the brands. What we should have been asking was, "Is this a Sysmax brand?"


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2011)

The 4 eneloops I've been testing with have all terminated between 1.4 and 1.5V. They seem to terminate properly.

My AW 2900mAh 18650 had 3 solid lights at 4.20V on the dot. I'll leave it to sit for an hour or two and see if it climbs at all. I started charging it when it was at 4.07V, and measured 350/400mA charge, with the charger pausing every 2 seconds to measure.

A different AW 2900 terminated at 4.16V. No matter which slot I move it to, it will not continue to charge. I've left it in a bay with 3 solid lights for an hour now, and the voltage has settled down to 4.14V. It appears to have completely termiated, with no trickle current.

I ran a AW protected 14500 until it tripped. Multimeter read 0V. The charger happily began charging it at 870mA after a brief pause. After a few minutes I checked again, at it was still charging at 870mA. This is a 750mAh 14500. I'm pretty sure 1.16C is out-of-spec... :duh2:


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 12, 2011)

I am in the UK (240v) and cannot say my experience with this charger was positive.
It went bang and started smoking after brief use.
I would have to say that I would have little confidence that this charger could deliver what it promised to even with a replacement power cord.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2011)

The power cord is irrelevant!

It's just a plain old "figure 8" lead.

The charger has an integrated switching PSU - that's the bit that won't work at 110V, and that's the bit that exploded.

Some people are reporting much success when using a 12V "wall wart" adapter and the DC input socket, which bypasses the switching PSU.


----------



## csshih (Oct 12, 2011)

Stephen Wallace said:


> I have been aware of several occasions where people have questioned the origins of a light, and theorised that it was actually made by Jetbeam, Nitecore or whoever. At the time, we assumed one or other was the parent company, not realising that there was another company (however large or small) behind the brands. What we should have been asking was, "Is this a Sysmax brand?"



They originally started out together, then split, the sometime (last year?) got together again, from what I know.

Craig


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 12, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> The power cord is irrelevant!
> 
> It's just a plain old "figure 8" lead.
> 
> ...



Is your reply above directed for me?
I am in the UK and we are 240v not 110v.
I do agree that the cord argument is irrelevant as you rightly point it its a generic figure 8 one supplied.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2011)

j3bnl said:


> Is your reply above directed for me?
> I am in the UK and we are 240v not 110v.
> I do agree that the cord argument is irrelevant as you rightly point it its a generic figure 8 one supplied.



Yes it was. I was aware that you are in the UK, but the reason that so many people are having problems with this charger in the US is because the integrated PSU doesn't work properly at 110V


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 12, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Yes it was. I was aware that you are in the UK, but the reason that so many people are having problems with this charger in the US is because the integrated PSU doesn't work properly at 110V



I agree with your points but it doesnt explain why mine went bang.
The PSU obviously doesnt work properly full stop.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2011)

Obviously yours didn't, but I've got two of these and I've had them both running non-stop for the last 7 hours with no issues.


----------



## j3bnl (Oct 12, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> Obviously yours didn't, but I've got two of these and I've had them both running non-stop for the last 7 hours with no issues.



I may just have been unlucky but wouldnt touch another of these with a bargepole!
Will stick to my Pila and other chargers as I wouldnt trust using one of these.

Glad yours are working and long may it last.


----------



## Pöbel (Oct 12, 2011)

I guy in Germany (on messerforum.net) took measurements. The charger charges single Ni-MH and Single Li-Ion fine. Although with no regard for cell size and the appropriate charging currents. A 10440 will be charged with the same current as a 18650 (up to 800mA).

Also when charging a Ni-Mh AND Li-Ion on the same channel the Ni-Mh is charged with higher current while the Li-Ion is charged AND discharged.

So not mixing battery chemistry seems to be ok, as long as the cells can handle the current. Mixing battrey chemistry does only work if separate channels are used (channels, not slots!)


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 12, 2011)

I think the issue with the power supply is just a plain old quality control problem. As for why it may or may not charge certain combinations of different battery types, that is most likely due to limitations in the firmware that only the person who wrote the firmware fully understands.



Pöbel said:


> So not mixing battery chemistry seems to be ok, as long as the cells can handle the current. Mixing battrey chemistry does only work if separate channels are used (channels, not slots!)


What is the difference between "channel" and "slot" in this context? Are there two slots per channel, or some similar arrangement?


----------



## Tohuwabohu (Oct 12, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> What is the difference between "channel" and "slot" in this context? Are there two slots per channel, or some similar arrangement?


 I tried to explain it in this thread in the MarketPlace. I think there are two charging circuits/channels, one for the bays/slots 1 and 3 and the other for 2 and 4. Each channel can deliver 1A but when both bays of a channel are used the charge is applied alternately to both bays.
It is a bit difficult for me to describe this behavior as I don't write or speak English very often.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 12, 2011)

Tohuwabohu said:


> I tried to explain it in this thread in the MarketPlace. I think there are two charging circuits/channels, one for the bays/slots 1 and 3 and the other for 2 and 4. Each channel can deliver 1A but when both bays of a channel are used the charge is applied alternately to both bays.
> It is a bit difficult for me to describe this behavior as I don't write or speak English very often.


I see. That would certainly cause problems if a lithium cell is connected to the same channel as a NiMH cell.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 12, 2011)

I got the first charge curve (This test is done with a old cell with high Ri):







Some comments:
It looks like a real CC/CV charger.
It stops charging at 300mA, this is rather high.
The charge current is not 1A, but more like 850 mA.
The charger does not trickle charger LiIon batteries, the current is below 0.1 mA (I will get a better measurement later on).

I just did another charge curve and it was not very good, more on this when I have done a few more test.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 12, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I got the first charge curve (This test is done with a old cell with high Ri):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't have the ability to graph the results, but that's exactly what I've observed. I get 870mA charge current. I've left a cell in the charger for an hour after getting 3 solid lights and the voltage on the cell dropped 0.01v as it settled. I'm very happy about complete termination


----------



## SantaClawz (Oct 12, 2011)

So did anyone get these new _12V AC Adapter's? If so, are the "problems" some of you reported gone?


_


----------



## turboBB (Oct 12, 2011)

ETA quoted for the adapters was about 2-3 weeks and likely another week after that to get to owners. Bummer...


----------



## veedo (Oct 13, 2011)

I found a 12v adapter in my cable collection that fits perfectly. I can do some tests tonight if you guys have some requests.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 14, 2011)

I got my charger yesterday. It worked well enough at first, but when I put more than one battery in it, it started to act funny. I unplugged it and put it back in its box. Unfortunately I don't have room for another power brick, and anyway Jetbeam needs to fix the problem with the built-in PSU instead of patching it with an external power brick. Maybe I'll buy version 2.



veedo said:


> I found a 12v adapter in my cable collection that fits perfectly. I can do some tests tonight if you guys have some requests.


The correct voltage isn't enough. Can it supply 6 amps @ 12 volts?


----------



## veedo (Oct 14, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> I got my charger yesterday. It worked well enough at first, but when I put more than one battery in it, it started to act funny. I unplugged it and put it back in its box. Unfortunately I don't have room for another power brick, and anyway Jetbeam needs to fix the problem with the built-in PSU instead of patching it with an external power brick. Maybe I'll buy version 2.
> 
> The correct voltage isn't enough. Can it supply 6 amps @ 12 volts?



its a 3 amp fused 12v dc car adapter style cord. 6 amps? i highly doubt this thing will draw 6 amps from a 12 volt cord.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 14, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> The correct voltage isn't enough. Can it supply 6 amps @ 12 volts?



The wall wart that Sysmax will send out is rated at 12V / 1A = 12W. Considering that 1A charging is only for 2 cells max which when doing LiIon would be 4.2V x 2 = 8.4V and then 8.4V x 1A = 8.4W. Charging rate is reduced to .5A when doing 4 cells so it'll still be 8.4W max. So I believe based on this that the 12V / 1A would be sufficient (someone please correct if this is wrong). 

I used the 12V / 2A power supply from my Maha C9K and the i4 is now working with mixed chemistries but it stops charging my 18650's well short of 4.2V. Two RL3100's came off the charger around 4.13V. Like you, I'll be sending these back and wait for v2 (if they make one).


----------



## Mr Happy (Oct 14, 2011)

turboBB said:


> someone please correct if this is wrong


Your arithmetic is OK, but note that 12 V x 1 A = 12 W (not Wh). Wh is watt-hours, or watts x hours, which is not what you are calculating here. Volts x amps = watts. Volts x amps x hours = watt-hours.


----------



## kodi (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't know if anybody noticed: It says it can charge 26650 (or "C") size cells. It cannot. The "+" tab is just not long enough. So here goes my dream of reducing the number of chargers on my desk :/ So for Samsung new chemistry I have modified WF-188, for 3.7 and 3.3V Li-Ions (up to size "C") I have normal WF-188, for AA and AAA NiMH - BC-900 with good old v 27 software and for C size NiMHs I have 15$ "Tronic" 4 slot charger.


----------



## turboBB (Oct 15, 2011)

Thx Happy! I've edited my post.

@kodi - you're right, it won't be able to charge anything with a radius greater than 10mm. I don't have any 26650's but here's a Duracell C alki as an example:


 



EDIT: Check posts 131-133 re: 26550's, it's possible due to the wider anode tip.


----------



## naked2 (Oct 15, 2011)

Just when I thought this charger couldn't look any less appealing!


----------



## Zenbaas (Oct 15, 2011)

naked2 said:


> Just when I thought this charger couldn't look any less appealing!


It seems to be trying it's best.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 15, 2011)

kodi said:


> I don't know if anybody noticed: It says it can charge 26650 (or "C") size cells. It cannot. The "+" tab is just not long enough. So here goes my dream of reducing the number of chargers on my desk :/ So for Samsung new chemistry I have modified WF-188, for 3.7 and 3.3V Li-Ions (up to size "C") I have normal WF-188, for AA and AAA NiMH - BC-900 with good old v 27 software and for C size NiMHs I have 15$ "Tronic" 4 slot charger.


 
I charged some 26500's in mine yesterday...


----------



## TigerF (Oct 15, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I charged some 26500's in mine yesterday...


Could you elaborate, please? Thank you.


----------



## jhc37013 (Oct 16, 2011)

I don't know what to do with this charger I contacted GoingGear to see if Jetbeam planned on sending out new power adapters and they told me they didn't know anything about any problems with this charger.

Return shipping is going to be expensive with this large of a package compared to the price of the item but if it's just a cable that needs replacing I wouldn't return it anyway but wait and see if I can get that power cable. So it seems I'm in limbo and not sure what to do...


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 16, 2011)

TigerF said:


> Could you elaborate, please? Thank you.



There's not much to elaborate on. I put a 26500 cell the charger, and it charged.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 16, 2011)

26500s and 26650s tend to have wider positive contacts than your average button top C-cell, so these are able to make connection with the chargers contacts. 

The problem I have is that you can only sensibly charge one 26xxx cell at a time due to the width. There is a side 'wing' moulded in to the casing at each side which prevents a 26xxx cell from being used in the outer bays. Or at least, it prevents them from lining up straight. Maybe you could charge them anyway, but it doesn't look secure. Again, due to the width of the cells, you can't have two next to each other in the middle two bays. 

But yes, with a li-ion 26xxx cell, with either a wide button or a flat top, it is possible to use the charger, but for a secure fit, I would only be comfortable charging one at a time. 

One other issue that has been questioned is the fitting of longer cells - protected 18650s and 26650s for instance. Xtar's '18700' cells are the perfect example. These can be 'wedged' in. There is absolutely no excess space left, but they will go in. The problem is that on pulling them out, the cell pivots on the edge of the negative contact, gouging the base of the cell. As such, I'd not recommend using this charger with the longer than normal cells.


----------



## kodi (Oct 16, 2011)

Feeling like an idiot I just tried Accupower 6000 NiMH and old AW "C" size Li-Ion. Fact is in both cases they can make a contact with positive tab in middle slots, but just on the edge of it. If you let them rest, they losing contact and stopping charging. Duct tape solved the problem, but... I wouldn't call it secure nor convenient solution. Flat top C size sits fairly fine - and charging.


----------



## nobunaga88 (Oct 17, 2011)

How About Head 2 Head voltage Review with 4Seven? (Just Curious..)


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 17, 2011)

Well, I got mine, and shortly after I started using it it started acting up. So it's back to my Ultrafire charger for now.

I'm also trying to return mine to GoingGear; haven't heard a response yet. Hopefully they approve the RMA, because if I get stuck with a crap product from them that's going to affect my willingness to do business with them again. I know it's not their fault the product is crap, but hopefully they'll be willing to do their part to send it back to the manufacturer.

The saddest part of the whole thing is it's probably Jetbeam who got screwed, ultimately. They probably went shopping for a charger they could put their name on, saw the prototype for this one, said "hell yes!", and ended up taking delivery of a product that doesn't live up to its own spec sheet. Hopefully they can get things straightened out on their end, because this is the first time I've gotten something from them that disappointed me.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 17, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> I know it's not their fault the product is crap, but hopefully they'll be willing to do their part to send it back to the manufacturer.
> 
> The saddest part of the whole thing is it's probably Jetbeam who got screwed, ultimately. They probably went shopping for a charger they could put their name on, saw the prototype for this one, said "hell yes!", and ended up taking delivery of a product that doesn't live up to its own spec sheet. Hopefully they can get things straightened out on their end, because this is the first time I've gotten something from them that disappointed me.



It's like you say, fyrstormer: for 99% of products, a name is just the company that slaps their label on it, while someone else makes it. Unfortunately, it is that master company that takes the fall when something dubious comes to market with their moniker on it!


----------



## snakyjake (Oct 17, 2011)

JetBeam endorsed the product by putting their name on it. 
GoingGear recommended the product by putting it in their store to sell, and the positive reviews they demonstrated on YouTube.

I have little trust in those two companies now. I'm not treating them any differently than if on bought junk somewhere else. That's why most stores have return policies and consumer protection. Label this charger as a safety hazard, and then see how they react!


----------



## infinus (Oct 17, 2011)

This product just gets more and more disappointing! What a mess.


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 17, 2011)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> It's like you say, fyrstormer: for 99% of products, a name is just the company that slaps their label on it, while someone else makes it. Unfortunately, it is that master company that takes the fall when something dubious comes to market with their moniker on it!



I think you guys are going through acrobatics not to hold Jetbeam responsible, which they most surely are. Consumer companies buy parts and products, and before they slap their name on them to earn money, it's their _responsibility_ to properly QA the product to ensure their customers are getting what is promised. It is absolutely Jetbeam's responsibility to weed out bad products and parts, before they reach the customers. And if the company makes a mistake on QA (which often happens, of course), they need to find a way to fix it that restores trust in their customers. But as the final sellers and the ones who profit over the product as a whole, I hold them responsible for the overall outcome. As it is, not only does it seem like Jetbeam messed up on QA, the fix is still a bit questionable, and based on a number of replies, it seems like neither Jetbeam nor their dealers really even understand the product. I'm still learning, and even I heard alarm bells when the product literature said it would push 1000ma into a 10440 but that it was supported.


----------



## fyrstormer (Oct 17, 2011)

Joe, I'm not saying Jetbeam isn't responsible. What I'm saying is, in all likelihood, what they're responsible _for_ is assuming a disreputable electronics manufacturer would deliver a mass-produced product as good as the prototype. It's not like Jetbeam solders all these parts onto circuit boards themselves; based on the visual cues that can be seen in some of their product photos, "Jetbeam" is a fab-less company occupying rented space in an office park. Maybe they do assembly there, but everything else is most likely subcontracted out. As a consultant myself, I know perfectly well that even "honest hardworking Real American" subcontractors have a little problem with rounding-off corners where they can, and I have been burned (though not nearly as badly) by assuming they would do the same work day-to-day that they demonstrated during the initial consultation.

I fully expect Jetbeam to take the hit for this. I just hope they pass that hit onto whoever was responsible for actually building the bad electronics in this charger.


----------



## infinus (Oct 17, 2011)

I was skeptical in this from day one when photos from the Jetbeam booth showed NON-rechargable batteries in this charger. That to me spoke volumes on how knowledgable JetBeam was about this product.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 17, 2011)

No matter what else we might think, I really have to believe that Jetbeam know the difference between a primary and secondary cell, and that the CR123A was just used to demonstrate that the charger could take cells of that size, rather than them actually think that that cell could be recharged. I would really hope that it just means that they didn't have an RCR123/16340 cell handy. Surely no one could work for a compny like Jetbeam and not know the difference? :shrug:


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 17, 2011)

So am I the only person here who has no problems with these chargers? Both of mine have been functioning properly, not a single hiccup. 

As for the 10440 issue, if they'd simply not made the mistake of saying they'd fit, none of you would be so upset about it. Version 2 will have a new integrated PSU and a different sticker, and all of this will be forgotten. 

I find it quite laughable when people will write off a store, nevermind an entire brand, when one (according to you guys, as mine are fine) bad product slips through.


----------



## infinus (Oct 17, 2011)

It's not the bad product, it's the bad design and the bad solution to a bad design that are at issue.

JetBeam should know that you shouldn't push such a high charge rate into small cells.
JetBeam should know that a termination current (I forget, what did HKJ measure? 200 or 300 mah?) will NOT sufficiently charge small cells.
JetBeam should know that you can't put a primary cell in their product demonstration.
JetBeam should know precisely which cells can and can't go in this charger.

How many mistakes can you make and one product and still stand behind them? Of course we should question them. I've never owned a JetBeam product, maybe if I had I'd still be ok with them, but never having owned one, this certainly doesn't make me want to start.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 17, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> So am I the only person here who has no problems with these chargers? Both of mine have been functioning properly, not a single hiccup.



I've not had mine long, but no issues with regards to actual charging as of yet. I've charged both NiMH and li-ion cells, including mixing the two. Admittedly, being in the UK, I don't have the voltage issues that some people are experiencing when running at 110v.

My only issues are more with the physical aspects of the charger - not really good for multiple 26xxx cells width wise, and being a bit short for some of the longest protected 26650s and 18650s (or as Xtar call them, 18700s).


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Oct 17, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> As for the 10440 issue, if they'd simply not made the mistake of saying they'd fit, none of you would be so upset about it. Version 2 will have a new integrated PSU and a different sticker, and all of this will be forgotten. .



You know, if version 2 has a better fix, that's great. Actually, instead of a different sticker, I'd like a v2+ that lets me downswitch the current so I can actually do 10440s, or at least 16340s and 14500s more safely if I only want to charge one.

That said, I don't find it "laughable" that the company understands so little about its own product that it can't figure out what types of batteries are safe to charge in it. Li Ion technology is no joke, and if some poor guy follows the written directions and starts a fire in his living room, it won't be laughable at all. And here's the thing -- does Jetbeam even realize there's a problem with 10440s yet? I haven't seen any evidence that they know yet that these would charge dangerously out of spec. I may be remembering wrong, but I thought there was a similar issue with the 4sevens charger initially, but they very quickly recognized it and handled it, without rankling anyone. That's an important difference. edit: just checked, different issue, but still handled better IMO.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 17, 2011)

The charger does have some issues. The termination current is not the same each time, neither is the voltage. Mostly these two issues are minor, but sometimes the charges does fail, i.e. the battery is not full when the charger says it is.
I will recommend always to check LiIon batteries with a voltmeter when taking them out of the charger.


----------



## veedo (Oct 17, 2011)

i havent had any of my 18650s or cr123s come off the charger higher than 4.14 volts with this charger. with an ac to dc adapter, i havent had it do the reboot lights flashing thing yet, but we will see.


----------



## kodi (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm just wondering - was only mine car adapter broken (without the positive contact), or anyone else have this problem?


----------



## owner (Oct 19, 2011)

Look at the sticker at the back of the charger and I wonder whether it is really a JETBeam product. The logos of JETBeam and NITECORE togother are put under the name of SYSMAX Ind. As I know SYSMAX is a dealer of the brands JETBeam and NITECORE, and at the bottom of the sticker it is printed "Made in China by SYSMAX Ind.".


----------



## Black Rose (Oct 19, 2011)

Sysmax Industries is the parent company of Jetbeam and Nitecore.


----------



## Stephen Wallace (Oct 20, 2011)

Mine just came with the mains power cable - no car adapter included.


----------



## naked2 (Oct 20, 2011)

owner said:


>





owner said:


> Look at the sticker at the back of the charger and I wonder whether it is really a JETBeam product. The logos of JETBeam and NITECORE togother are put under the name of SYSMAX Ind. As I know SYSMAX is a dealer of the brands JETBeam and NITECORE, and at the bottom of the sticker it is printed "Made in China by SYSMAX Ind.".


It had already been determined (awhile ago) that this charger is made by Sysmax.


----------



## 45/70 (Oct 20, 2011)

naked2 said:


> It had already been determined (awhile ago) that this charger is made by Sysmax.




Umm, naked, owner linked to gopajti's picture the same as you did. I wonder where he saw it? LOL!

owner, I'm not sure what you're getting at. As was discussed a while back, Sysmax is associated with both Jetbeam and Nitecore. In the case of Jetbeam anyway, since the company was started in 2004. That may be true with Nitecore as well. Anyway, all three are located in _and_, "Made In China", if that's what you're focusing on.

Dave


----------



## HKJ (Oct 20, 2011)

My review of the charger has been posted.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks for another excellent review HKJ!


----------



## naked2 (Oct 20, 2011)

45/70 said:


> Umm, naked, owner linked to gopajti's picture the same as you did. I wonder where he saw it? LOL!


I tried to quote that post without the picture, but it kept adding it in; I gave up!


----------



## EnduringEagle (Oct 20, 2011)

Here is an important note. You can get it from goinggear.com for $25. Free shipping on all orders over $50. http://goinggear.com/flashlights/ba...i4-lithium-ion-nimh-nicd-battery-charger.html
I ordered two.


----------



## beavis (Oct 20, 2011)

you did "get the memo" about not recommended by most users who have one right? (I think if you read along in this thread most of USA users have returned them?)

Here is HKJ's short list of negatives from his review thread above....

- The charge current is too high for small cells.
- The slots are a bit too short, 1 to 2 mm longer would have been very useful.
- Small variations in charge voltage and termination current.
- Does not really support C cells, due to connection issue.
- The NiMH charge mode prevents correct handling of over discharged LiIon.
- Can only handle one 26xxx/C cell, due to space constrains (Might be able to handle two 26xxx with a large + pole).
- NiMH charging slots does affect end of charge conditions on each other.
- The slider does not always move easily, when putting long cells in the charger.
-- LiIon charge can fail. 
-- Mixing NiMH and LiIon, gives uncontrolled charge and discharge current.
-- The charger does not work on 110 VAC, except with an external power supply.

:thumbsdow


----------



## EnduringEagle (Oct 20, 2011)

beavis said:


> you did "get the memo" about not recommended by most users who have one right? (I think if you read along in this thread most of USA users have returned them?)
> 
> Here is HKJ's short list of negatives from his review thread above....
> 
> ...



Yep I got the memo. I borrowed my friends and used it on 3000 mAh 18650 and rcr123 batteries and a few AA enelops. It did a GREAT job. That is why I ordered two because the product performed. That and now I don't need a truck load of chargers on my nightstand anymore.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll just reiterate that i've still had no problems.

Yes, if you want to charge 10440's, this isn't your charger. 

Yes, if you live in a 110v country, you'll need a wall wart.

If all you want is to charge 18650's that actually meet the length specification ( don't blame the charger, blame the company that made your batteries too long!) and your envelops, then this charger is good.

These are my needs, and they've been met.

There seems to be an attitude here of "Since it won't work in America, then It has no redeeming qualities at all and is complete junk"

It's certainly better than most cheap chargers out there.


----------



## infinus (Oct 21, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> I'll just reiterate that i've still had no problems.
> 
> Yes, if you want to charge 10440's, this isn't your charger.
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with America.... this one single bullet alone makes this a never gonna buy it for me:
-Small variations in charge voltage and termination current

All it takes is ONE li-ion that doesn't correctly terminate to cause you a problem. A charger needs to work reliably and predictably every single time. I would never buy any electronic circuit that performed as erratically as this charger. It REEKS of a poor design and poor build. I'm an electrical engineer and would never accept this level of slop on my circuits. Even on my good chargers I don't like it when cells charger differently from bay to bay. I just hope that most people looking for a cheap fix don't end up regretting it.


----------



## shadowjk (Oct 21, 2011)

This could be slop that occurs after the electrical circuit... Would be interesting of there were test points on the pcb, to hook up a DMM there and see what the charger sees.


----------



## infinus (Oct 21, 2011)

My guess is that a lot of it is from buying very very cheap components that are poorly binned. Every electric circuit/chip/etc will be fabbed with tolerances. Poorly made ones will have wider tolerances that still allow it to "pass" quality control. Add onto that a noisy power supply and who knows what other factors and it doesn't surprise me that this charger is performing as randomly as it appears to be from user to user. Even if I had a "good" one, I wouldn't trust it. And even if it's worked for you so far, it does nothing to inspire me that it will continue to do so. More so, if you haven't personally tested it, maybe you don't have any problems because you simply aren't looking for them.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 21, 2011)

infinus said:


> -Small variations in charge voltage and termination current
> 
> All it takes is ONE li-ion that doesn't correctly terminate to cause you a problem. A charger needs to work reliably and predictably every single time. I would never buy any electronic circuit that performed as erratically as this charger. It REEKS of a poor design and poor build. I'm an electrical engineer and would never accept this level of slop on my circuits. Even on my good chargers I don't like it when cells charger differently from bay to bay. I just hope that most people looking for a cheap fix don't end up regretting it.



I am very puzzled about this variation, but everything I have seen has been safe (Except if you have a unprotected battery that fail to charge and you put it in series with a charged battery).



shadowjk said:


> This could be slop that occurs after the electrical circuit... Would be interesting of there were test points on the pcb, to hook up a DMM there and see what the charger sees.



I do not believe this, look at 4Sevens charger, it has stable termination voltage and current.


----------



## infinus (Oct 21, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I am very puzzled about this variation, but everything I have seen has been safe (Except if you have a unprotected battery that fail to charge and you put it in series with a charged battery).



I agree. Especially since some of the channels are shared. This would make you think that they would have similar termination points, but you aren't seeing this right?

I just don't like it. I also don't like the shared channels. I would much rather see independent charge channels. I don't necessarily have a great reason for that, just a personal preference.


----------



## infinus (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually, I thought of a new test.... HKJ, have you confirmed that channel 1 terminates at the same current every time? I almost wonder if the pulse charging used causes slight variations in what the charger is measuring as voltage and current going into the cell somehow. If the termination current from charge cycle to charge cycle also changes this could speak to this.


----------



## HKJ (Oct 21, 2011)

infinus said:


> Actually, I thought of a new test.... HKJ, have you confirmed that channel 1 terminates at the same current every time? I almost wonder if the pulse charging used causes slight variations in what the charger is measuring as voltage and current going into the cell somehow. If the termination current from charge cycle to charge cycle also changes this could speak to this.



Most of the curves are from slot #1 and it does vary in current. The variations are too large for that, it is no problem to make a exact current measurement in two seconds (that is the time between pulses), my test system measures each second.


----------



## BarryG (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't guess this one would charge NiZn AA's would it? a great alternative to multiple chargers though..... maybe this one and the PowerGenix for the Ni-Zn's.....


Barry


----------



## HKJ (Oct 28, 2011)

BarryG said:


> I don't guess this one would charge NiZn AA's would it? a great alternative to multiple chargers though..... maybe this one and the PowerGenix for the Ni-Zn's.....
> 
> 
> Barry



It does definitely not charger NiZn, only some* LiIon and NiMH/NiCD.

* There are many types of LiIon batteries, this charger only handles 3.6/3.7 volt cells that must be charged to 4.2 volt (This is the most common type).


----------



## robertito (Oct 28, 2011)

Wooow I want one of this!!!!
I do not know trickle charge in intelligent mode, I would like to see the cut out voltage for the 18650s?


----------



## TyJo (Oct 28, 2011)

robertito said:


> Wooow I want one of this!!!!
> I do not know trickle charge in intelligent mode, I would like to see the cut out voltage for the 18650s?


I recommend you review this thread first.


----------



## naked2 (Oct 29, 2011)

+ 1


----------



## Msingewald (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry if this shouldn't be posted here, but are there any alternative chargers that will do 4 18650's simultaneously?


----------



## naked2 (Oct 29, 2011)

You have to remember, that even if this thing worked exactly as advertised, it would still take twice as long to charge 4x 18650 as it would two. In other words, if you were charging 2000mAh cells (for easy math), it would charge two cells @ 1A and would take two hours; it would charge four cells at only 500mA, and would take four hours. If all you are charging is 18650s, there are _many_ better choices; the main (intended) selling point of _this_ charger is to be able to charge many sizes of two types of cells (Li-ion and NiCd) at the same, at an affordable price.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Oct 30, 2011)

Got the charger in and used it on my AA, rcr123 and my 3000mah 18650's. Seems to have done a great job and am very happy. The charge held in the batteries seem to be the same as the dedicated chargers.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Nov 1, 2011)

This was posted over in the MP, but I thought it was important enough to be posted here as well


"Dear Customer: 

Sysmax i4 Charger Recall （For US market）

Sysmax Corporation is voluntarily recalling the Sysmax i4 Charger due to a compatibility issues with US AC 110V electrical standard.

A recent review of the Sysmax i4 chargers shows that certain battery types may not charge correctly when using the included power cord. We have also been made aware of potential issues when charging different battery chemistry types at the same time. Therefore, we are instructing US customers who have purchased a Sysmax i4 charger to contact their dealer for return instructions. 

As a precautionary measure, Sysmax recommends you immediately discontinue using the i4 charger. If customers choose, Sysmax will mail out a replacement 12V DC wall wart adapter as a replacement for the stock cord. These customers will receive a complimentary replacement unit as soon as they become available. 

Sysmax is currently working on a revised i4 charger for the US market. The new i4 V2 charger will be sent out to select US reviewers for approval to make sure they are compatible with US 110V standard. No other Sysmax products are affected by this recall. 

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused and assure you that our engineers are working feverishly to resolve this issue. We appreciate your cooperation and attention to this matter.

Sincerely,
SYSMAX Corporation"

Regards,
Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 2, 2011)

Guess I will need to call and find out what is going on. Will report back when I get definitive information.


----------



## fyrstormer (Nov 3, 2011)

Good to know. I've forwarded the recall notice to GoingGear to see if they're assisting with the recall.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 3, 2011)

fyrstormer said:


> Good to know. I've forwarded the recall notice to GoingGear to see if they're assisting with the recall.


Funny. I did the same thing. I know Marshal and the crew will handle it. They are a great company to work with.


----------



## beavis (Nov 3, 2011)

EnduringEagle said:


> Yep I got the memo. I borrowed my friends and used it on 3000 mAh 18650 and rcr123 batteries and a few AA enelops. It did a GREAT job. That is why I ordered two because the product performed. That and now I don't need a truck load of chargers on my nightstand anymore.





EnduringEagle said:


> Guess I will need to call and find out what is going on. Will report back when I get definitive information.



But you said all was good, and basically the information in this thread and the other threads was wrong?
:shrug:
And now you want to verify the recall information received directly from the USA Distributor - JetBeam USA/BOG? :sigh: wow


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 3, 2011)

Mine seems to work fine. No problems at all. I let it go all night. If they are going to replace it then that is fine with me. Perhaps it will calm some of the people down on this thread.


----------



## daberti (Nov 4, 2011)

mvyrmnd said:


> So am I the only person here who has no problems with these chargers? Both of mine have been functioning properly, not a single hiccup.
> 
> As for the 10440 issue, if they'd simply not made the mistake of saying they'd fit, none of you would be so upset about it. Version 2 will have a new integrated PSU and a different sticker, and all of this will be forgotten.
> 
> I find it quite laughable when people will write off a store, nevermind an entire brand, when one (according to you guys, as mine are fine) bad product slips through.



I do live in Italy (220v) and I'm NOT experiencing no problems whatsoever too.


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm not having any problems..


----------



## 2000xlt (Nov 6, 2011)

I was just thinking that, as i debate what charger to buy as i need one soon,


naked2 said:


> My father (R.I.P Dad!) taught me a few simple, yet very important things; one of them came to mind when I first heard about this charger: "If it _seems_ too good to be true, it probably _is_". :sigh:


----------



## EnduringEagle (Nov 6, 2011)

I think that it will be handled and it will be just fine.


----------



## mnemonicmonkey (Dec 20, 2011)

I got an i4 about a month ago and had the reset problem on 120v mains. Video is posted here.

Lighthound's response was "A 12DCv adapter is required to use all bays when charging Li-ION batteries. You may also return for a refund." No offer to supply an adapter.


----------



## Lykaios (Dec 20, 2011)

Man, and I was JUST about to make a purchase on evil bay (that alone made me nervous) but felt a need to do research first. Thanks for the head's up guys :thumbsup:


----------



## stealthlogics (Feb 13, 2012)

*intellicharge i4*

no one has this charger that i can find does anyone know where i can purchase one

Thread Merge - Norm


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

There are already a few threads on this from a while ago. From what I know, they worked fine in every place except the US due to voltage differences or something of that sort.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...m-Intellicharge-i4&highlight=intellicharge+i4


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

And, because no one in the company evidently understands the basics, they state that it's 10440 compatible, when it fact charging a 10440 in there would not be a good idea. Something just irks me about that.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

I was hoping that they got this charger figured out so I could buy one.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

So how is the Version 2 does anyone know?
Version 2 is available on eBay now.

Quite stylish overall.
Has no lid, which can cause heat build-up, and break too.
Nice air vents.
Has a spring loaded contact to fit different battery lengths, so a dummy spacer doesn't have to be used.
Micro-computer controlled.
Can charge different battery types, different sizes, and at different charge levels, independently.
Can charge at 1000 mAHx2 or 500 mAHx4.
Has lovely 4-independent 3-segment 3-coloured LED indicators.
Has transformer built inside the box, so a huge transformer plug is not required, but a simple small plug.
Comes with a free car charger too.
The ideal charger???
Has anyone tested it charging AA and AAA Eneloops???

I have a 4x18650 TM11 and 3x18650 RRT-3, so I wouldn't mind trying out a 4-bay charger instead of using my Pila charger twice...


----------



## turboBB (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

Since I originally ordered two, they sent me two back and so far in testing various mixed chemistries (ICR, IMR, INR, AA NiMh) in various slot combos, no issues. Also tested in the car on 120V outlet using the built-in inverter (of the car) and no issues w/charging. Haven't bothered to graph it since I think HKJ might (he has access to 120V inverter).

LiIon cells tend to come off around 4.2 - 4.22 and these were cells that would only charge to 4.16-4.18 on a WF-139 so I'm really happy in that regard.

Oh, and 26650 flat top (King Kong) can be charged but those w/small diam. positive tips will continue to be an issue.

If there was one nitpick, as w/the 1G of this charger, the sliders do not come greased and are a little rough to operate. I addressed this by applying a a teeny dab of nano-oil between the guides, however this really should be addressed at the factory. Also, mine was labeled Nitecore on the bottom of the charger.

I believe BOGUSA has some reviewers lined up but I haven't seen any actual reviews thus far. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## HKJ (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*



turboBB said:


> Haven't bothered to graph it since I think HKJ might (he has access to 120V inverter).



Yes, I am going to do a bunch of curves when I receive it.


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

Well. Completely out of nowhere, GoingGear sent me a replacement charger. I don't recall asking for one, and I was not amused when they ignored my emails after the defect in the initial run was found, but they did right by me anyway. I've tested mine on LiCOs, LiMNs, and NiMHs, and it seems to work fine. Being able to charge multiple chemistries at once is a bonus feature that's nice to have, but mostly I'm happy to have a single charger that chargest multiple chemistries _at all_.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

Thanks for everyone's replies. I'll give Version 2 a go....


I just bought it. The retail website says the following are the new features:

"The i4 V2 has been redesigned and improved to work as advertised in the US Market. Some key improvements include:
The charging slot is now 2cm longer than v1.0 version to accommodate larger protected cells.
The charging current drops to 750mA when charging two batteries at position #1 & #3. The current is still 750mA for and will alternate charge cycle once every second for each battery. When charging two batteries installed in slot #1 & #2 they will get 750mh respectively. The result is: charging at slot #1 & #2 will be faster than charging at slot #1 & #3
Improved charging capability/safety when charging 10440 li-ion batteries
Works properly with US 110V System".

The retail website is more informative than the Jetbeam website!


----------



## bodhran (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

No problems with mine and it does stay pretty cool while charging. Thanks to the folks here, I didn't get caught with the earlier version.


----------



## mauiblue (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

The Jetbeam intellicharge i4 was the first charger I purchased that could charge different battery types and chemistry. Used it a few months now and no problems. I used it on some RCR123 cells, Sanyo Eneloops, 18650 cells, with no issues. I got the new version that has a new power transformer cord. I like it but I will gravitate back to my Pila IBC charger for all my 18650 cells.


----------



## raphaello (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

Can you tell me if the I4 charger is safe to use with - 4 AW R18650's or 4 AW RCR123(3.7V) at the same time ?
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## fyrstormer (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*

The charger won't exceed its own capabilities. You could charge a car battery with it and it would just take a long time.


----------



## mauiblue (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: intellicharge i4*



raphaello said:


> Can you tell me if the I4 charger is safe to use with - 4 AW R18650's or 4 AW RCR123(3.7V) at the same time ?
> Thanks :thumbsup:



If I remember correctly, I've seen a video or two on the web that showed all bays of the charger populated with cells varying in size and chemistry. I've charged four 18650 cells (2600 and 3100 mah capacity) at the same time with no ill effects. I just did a Google search and on this very forum a vendor states there is no problems using all four bays to charge at the same time. You may research it also and I'm sure you will make the same findings.


----------



## Dukat (Apr 5, 2012)

The box says it's capable of charging 4 simultaneous batteries, but the manual says not to charge 4 Li-ions at the same time on a 110 volt line.

Is that still the case with version 2 when charging 18650's on 110 volts?

Thanks


----------



## RedBaron (Apr 6, 2012)

I've spent the last couple days charging various combinations of batteries and the unit has performed as stated. Obviously the higher the capacity the longer it takes, but a little planning ahead takes care of that!:thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung (Apr 6, 2012)

I just wondering... Can I charge rcr123 3volts with it?


SFMI4UT


----------



## HKJ (Apr 6, 2012)

Changchung said:


> I just wondering... Can I charge rcr123 3volts with it?




I would say no, without testing it.


----------



## luvbelly (Apr 7, 2012)

Old thread but rather than start a new one....... I just ordered this charger but it is the V2. Just wondering if all the issues being discussed here were in fact corrected in the latest version. So, who has the new one and what do you think of it?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 7, 2012)

luvbelly said:


> Old thread but rather than start a new one....... I just ordered this charger but it is the V2. Just wondering if all the issues being discussed here were in fact corrected in the latest version. So, who has the new one and what do you think of it?



I'll tell you at the end of next week when I receive my Version 2.
So far, it sounds good.
The only slight disadvantage of the Version 2 is that, when charging 4 cells simultaneously, it will only charge at 500 milliamps per cell; whereas a Pila charger will charge at 600 milliamps per cell.
Such that 2x Pila chargers are faster than one i4 charger.
However, when the i4 Version 2 is charging only 2 cells simultaneously, it will charge at 1000 mA per cell!


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm waiting for my Version 2 Intellicharger to arrive. Does anyone know how to tell the difference between the old version and the new Version 2? Is it labeled on the box/charger? 

I got mine from GG and they said they were sending me the latest version, but how can I tell?


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 8, 2012)

The original Intellicharger i4 Version 1 had a silver badge on the top left hand corner with blue lettering.
The new Version 2 has a canary yellow badge with black lettering.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 8, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> The original Intellicharger i4 Version 1 had a silver badge on the top left hand corner with blue lettering.
> The new Version 2 has a canary yellow badge with black lettering.



Thanks peterharvey. Hopefully, that's what I receive from goinggear since I specifically asked them if they had the 2nd Gen Version 2 before I ordered.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 9, 2012)

HKJ said:


> I would say no, without testing it.



Thanks... I think that I will receive mine tomorrow


SFMI4UT


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 9, 2012)

Just received my Gen 2 Intellicharger from goinggear and it does have the new canary yellow sticker as peterharvey pointed out. I'm currently charging some 18650's in it right now.


----------



## luvbelly (Apr 10, 2012)

Still waiting on mine. In the mean time I am trying to charge up for new eagletac 18650s with a single bay charger so I can try out my new TM11. Working 12 hour shifts isn't making that to easy. PURE TORTURE I TELL YA!!!


----------



## luvbelly (Apr 10, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Just received my Gen 2 Intellicharger from goinggear and it does have the new canary yellow sticker as peterharvey pointed out. I'm currently charging some 18650's in it right now.


 Have you run a set of batteries through it yet? Impressions? I am planning on picking up some enloopes as well. I still have a few AA lights. What attracted me to this charger is the ability to not only charge different size batteries but different types.


----------



## Draven451 (Apr 10, 2012)

HIDblue said:


> Just received my Gen 2 Intellicharger from goinggear and it does have the new canary yellow sticker as peterharvey pointed out. I'm currently charging some 18650's in it right now.



Would you be charging these cells for your TM11 tiny monster?


----------



## Changchung (Apr 10, 2012)

Just received mine from bugoutgearusa I will test it tonight.

http://img.tapatalk.com/be79ef9a-8fa7-5638.jpg
http://img.tapatalk.com/be79ef9a-8fbe-0db1.jpg





Your images are huge they have been replaced with a links
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Norm


.


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Apr 10, 2012)

Got mine around a week ago. So far its been working perfectly(knock on wood), I've only simultaneously charged 1x 18650, and 2x 16340's.


----------



## HIDblue (Apr 10, 2012)

luvbelly said:


> Have you run a set of batteries through it yet? Impressions? I am planning on picking up some enloopes as well. I still have a few AA lights. What attracted me to this charger is the ability to not only charge different size batteries but different types.



Yup, charged up four (4) Eagletac 3100 18650 batteries in it last night and I'm currently charging four (4) AW RCR123 batts in it right now. It's very convenient and I like the individual charging status indicator lights above each battery slot, although I'm not sure what the ending voltage is off the charger. I loaned out my multimeter to a buddy and still haven't gotten it back yet. :shakehead

I still haven't tried charging up my Eneloops in the intellicharger, but I'm impressed with the flexibility and capability to handle four (4) batts a time. Plus, it was half the price of my Pila. 

EDIT: Just out of curiosity, I just charged an AW 18650, AW RCR123, AW14500 and an AW10440 all at the same time and it seemed to work without a hitch. Now, that's something I've never been able to do all at once, especially on one charger. 



Draven451 said:


> Would you be charging these cells for your TM11 tiny monster?



You guessed it draven451! :thumbsup: And what a pleasant surprise it was when I turned the TM11 on Turbo


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 11, 2012)

I ordered one from Amazon UK for £20 , before i saw this post 

So i emailed the company "fireflyextreme" and told them about the problems with the v1 of this charger with a link to this thread and asked if my charger was a v1 or v2, below is the reply.

John.



> ------------- Begin message -------------
> 
> John,
> Yes this is the new version. I did have problems with some of the original batch and have been waiting quite a while for the new version, a batch of which arrived yesterday. They are actually branded as 'Nitecore' not 'JETBeam' but they are both made by Sysmax, they probably manufactured the Nitecore branded ones first as that is their 'premium' branding. We are official distributors and our products come direct from the factory.
> ...


----------



## Changchung (Apr 11, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Just received mine from bugoutgearusa I will test it tonight.
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/be79ef9a-8fa7-5638.jpg
> http://img.tapatalk.com/be79ef9a-8fbe-0db1.jpg
> ...



Hi Norm, I really sorry about this, I know the rules, I cant reduce the size of my pics takes them with my iphone and post it with tapatalk. I did not that this was happen.


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (Apr 11, 2012)

I just wondering if I can charge different chemistry batteries at same time. 2 AA and 2 18650?


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi guys, I will like to leave the same question here that I leave in the cpfmp, I am wondering about this, take it from the manual received in the box and the previous manual, the v1 had a max charge current of 1000mha but cant charge 4 li-ion at the same time, but charging one or two batteries take less time than The v2. The v2 had a max current charge of 750mha can charge 4 li-ion but take longer to charge 2 bateries than the v1.

I just ask? Is this an improvement?



SFMI4UT


----------



## HKJ (Apr 11, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Hi guys, I will like to leave the same question here that I leave in the cpfmp, I am wondering about this, take it from the manual received in the box and the previous manual, the v1 had a max charge current of 1000mha but cant charge 4 li-ion at the same time, but charging one or two batteries take less time than The v2. The v2 had a max current charge of 750mha can charge 4 li-ion but take longer to charge 2 bateries than the v1.
> 
> I just ask? Is this an improvement?



Depends on what batteries you charge, for 16340 and 14500 it is an improvement.


----------



## walterr839 (Apr 11, 2012)

I have the Version one and was disappointed when I first tried to Charge 4 Lions at once. Everything started flashing but with a little on line research I learned of the problem with 
the 120 volt feed. I have since tried it with the 12 volt DC feed and it charges 4 Lions fine. While it's a bit of a pain but I have a DC supply on my bench and that's the way I use it.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Changchung (Apr 11, 2012)

walterr839 said:


> I have the Version one and was disappointed when I first tried to Charge 4 Lions at once. Everything started flashing but with a little on line research I learned of the problem with
> the 120 volt feed. I have since tried it with the 12 volt DC feed and it charges 4 Lions fine. While it's a bit of a pain but I have a DC supply on my bench and that's the way I use it.
> 
> Just my $0.02



I think that you can send it back for a replacement... This version had a recall. Check the cpfmp


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (Apr 12, 2012)

Charging 4 sony 18650 2200mah since yesterday at 7:17pm


SFMI4UT


----------



## HKJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Charging 4 sony 18650 2200mah since yesterday at 7:17pm



It is not the fastest charger around, for 3100mAh it is nearly 11 hours:


----------



## Changchung (Apr 12, 2012)

HKJ said:


> It is not the fastest charger around, for 3100mAh it is nearly 11 hours:



Mine is taking more of that, 30 minutes ago finish one at 4,19v 3 left, in 30 minutes count 24 hours... Look stranged...

Edit; second one ready, cut at 4,18v
Edit 2; third one ready, cut at 4,18v
Edit 3; last one charged with 4,18v

SFMI4UT


----------



## HKJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Mine is taking more of that, 30 minutes ago finish one at 4,19v 3 left, in 30 minutes count 24 hours... Look stranged...
> 
> Edit; second one ready, cut at 4,18v



Strange, are you using 110VAC?
My test was with 230VAC and I am doing a 110VAC test now (Until now it does look like the 230VAC).


----------



## Changchung (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes. 110v took more than 24 hours...

Edit: Next time I will try with a 12v external power supply.

SFMI4UT


----------



## tandem (Apr 13, 2012)

I wonder how many folks are honestly keeping a vigil over their 4 cell chargers loaded up with 18650's for 11 plus (or 24??!!) hours.

Something tells me that Rule #1 is being broken frequently by Intellicharge i4 users.

(#1: Don't charge unattended)

Worse, no doubt some|most are sleeping through the process.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 13, 2012)

tandem said:


> I wonder how many folks are honestly keeping a vigil over their 4 cell chargers loaded up with 18650's for 11 plus (or 24??!!) hours.
> 
> Something tells me that Rule #1 is being broken frequently by Intellicharge i4 users.
> 
> ...



Hi, I check it closely, but I cant stay 24 hours watching a charger? In fact, I almost take out of the charger in the exactly moment when the batteries are charged.

PD I build a box with fans that keep the charger and batteries cool


SFMI4UT


----------



## tandem (Apr 13, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Hi, I check it closely, but I cant stay 24 hours watching a charger?



Exactly. For that very reason I'd say this particular charger should be generally considered unsafe for most users.


----------



## luvbelly (Apr 13, 2012)

Mine arrived tonight and I just loaded it up with four new eagletac 3100s (they are white now?). Currious to see how long a charge takes with four in there.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 13, 2012)

luvbelly said:


> Mine arrived tonight and I just loaded it up with four new eagletac 3100s (they are white now?). Currious to see how long a charge takes with four in there.



Let us know how long it take...


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (Apr 13, 2012)

tandem said:


> Exactly. For that very reason I'd say this particular charger should be generally considered unsafe for most users.



Good point, I made a metal box with fans the avoid heat problems and prevent possible fire due a explosion, maybe I exaggerate, but it's safer that way...


SFMI4UT


----------



## HKJ (Apr 14, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Yes. 110v took more than 24 hours...



24 hours is definitely not within specifications for the charger. I used about 11 hours to charger 4 x 3100mAh batteries.

What voltage is the 110V exactly? In my test it is 107V and only 50Hz


----------



## luvbelly (Apr 14, 2012)

I just received my charger yesterday. It's first use, last night, was with four new eagletac 3100s. Sorry, I did not test the starting voltage but charge time was just a hair under four hours. The charger did get warm but never approached any temp that would concern me. Same goes for the batteries. I would have to describe the temp shift on them during the charge as "slightly" warm to the touch. First use it did exactly what I wanted it to and appears to have done it well. Now to go pick up some enloopes and give them a try.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 14, 2012)

luvbelly said:


> Now to go pick up some enloopes and give them a try.



It also works fine with eneloop:





But I wonder how it terminates, it does not look like a -dv/dt.

Here is a look at the last few minutes of the charge:


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 15, 2012)

I probably won't receive my i4 till tomorrow, but does anyone know if the Sysmax Intellicharge i4 uses the ideal CC/CV charging algorithm like a Pila charger???
If it doesn't, then how is the i4 disadvantaged compared to the Pila charging algorithm?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 15, 2012)

Any photo`s of the pcb , is there any temperature sensing ???

Thanks

John.


----------



## raphaello (Apr 15, 2012)

Has anyone charged a RCR123 battery yet?
According to the specs if you charge one it will receive 750ma - isn't this *way too much* for a battery with a capacity of 750mah of its own?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Apr 15, 2012)

raphaello said:


> Has anyone charged a RCR123 battery yet?
> According to the specs if you charge one it will receive 750ma - isn't this *way too much* for a battery with a capacity of 750mah of its own?



From what I understand, an acceptable starting charge rate for lithium ion is .5C - 1.0C, with .7C being about ideal. FYI, C basically means the current required to fully charge or discharge the battery in one hour, so 1C for a 750mAh battery is 750mA, and .7C would be 525mA. 

So, while 750mA might be on the high side for an RCR123, I think it should be fine.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Apr 15, 2012)

I just checked, AW RCR123 750mAh cells have a max charge rate of 1.5A (2C). Lower quality cells might have a lower max charge rate.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 16, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> I probably won't receive my i4 till tomorrow, but does anyone know if the Sysmax Intellicharge i4 uses the ideal CC/CV charging algorithm like a Pila charger???
> If it doesn't, then how is the i4 disadvantaged compared to the Pila charging algorithm?



I dont remember where I read it, yes it is...


SFMI4UT


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 16, 2012)

Changchung said:


> I dont remember where I read it, yes it is...
> SFMI4UT



Thanks for that.
I just received mine.
Apart from the yellow labelling, there is no indication that it is Version 2.
The box does say that it has CC, CV, and trickle charging...


----------



## raphaello (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information. That sounds great as I can now charge all of the batteries I'm currently using (AA, CR123, 18650) with one device :thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung (Apr 17, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> Thanks for that.
> I just received mine.
> Apart from the yellow labelling, there is no indication that it is Version 2.
> The box does say that it has CC, CV, and trickle charging...



Hi, after doing a search about were I read this I think that I confused this charger with other that I was looking before I buy this one. Sorry about this


SFMI4UT


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 17, 2012)

The Sysmax Intellicharge i4 does have CC, CV and trickle charging.
It is written on the box, and also on Nitecore and Jetbeam's website eg nitecore.com/goods.php?id=29 and jet-beam.com/links/accessories/i4.aspx ...


----------



## HKJ (Apr 17, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> The Sysmax Intellicharge i4 does have CC, CV and trickle charging.
> It is written on the box, and also on Nitecore and Jetbeam's website eg nitecore.com/goods.php?id=29 and jet-beam.com/links/accessories/i4.aspx ...



Just because it is on the box, does not necessary make it correct.
It does not have trickle charging.


----------



## Frakymjay (Apr 17, 2012)

HKJ said:


> It is not the fastest charger around, for 3100mAh it is nearly 11 hours:




Hi HKJ

Is this charging duration consider normal? I have been charging slot 1 & 3 for ET 18650 3100 x 2 for seven hours. I would expect IT to complete within 5 or so... It is kinda let now. Kindly enlighten What is the usual duration base on my trial above?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Frakymjay said:


> Hi HKJ
> 
> Is this charging duration consider normal? I have been charging slot 1 & 3 for ET 18650 3100 x 2 for seven hours. I would expect IT to complete within 5 or so... It is kinda let now. Kindly enlighten What is the usual duration base on my trial above?



Yes, this is normal for 3 or 4 batteries. If you only uses slot 1 and 2 you can do it in about 6½ hour.


----------



## peterharvey73 (Apr 17, 2012)

HKJ said:


> Just because it is on the box, does not necessary make it correct.
> It does not have trickle charging.



It is advertised/claimed to trickle charge both on the two Jetbeam and Nitecore websites, and on the box.
HKJ, have you tested it, and found out that there is no trickle charge?
I did read your Version 1 review, but I don't think I came across any mention about there being no trickle charge?
Is the trickle charge good? Because the Pila charger has no trickle charge...


----------



## tandem (Apr 17, 2012)

Some will remember the Pila charger marketing materials describing it as a trickle charger, which it most certainly is not. 

I would not purchase a charger that did "trickle" charge li-ion or NiMH cells, the latter because trickle charging can kill cells, the former because trickle charging can kill me.

Maybe Sysmax copied some of Pila's verbiage.


----------



## HKJ (Apr 17, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> HKJ, have you tested it, and found out that there is no trickle charge?



Yes.
On LiIon you do not want trickle charging, on old style NiMH (i.e. non LSD cell), it can be an advantage (Because the battery is always full, when left in the charger), but it is not needed on LSD cell.



peterharvey73 said:


> I did read your Version 1 review, but I don't think I came across any mention about there being no trickle charge?



Not directly, I only measured the current levels.


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 17, 2012)

FYI, my review of the second edition of this charger is now up:

Sysmax/Nitecore/Jetbeam i4 Intellicharger Review (V2): current/voltage comparisons 

I got 5 hours to fully charge a 2200mAh 18650, so HKJ's report of 6.5 hours for a 3100mAh sounds about right (given most of the charging time is spent in CC mode). 

And I also detected no trickle charge - just a really low uA current once the charging lights went solid (negligible, and not a concern).


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Apr 19, 2012)

I use a flashlight that uses a single old RCR123A approx 700mah or less, i removed the label so i cannot tell, anyway i always run the flashlight till the low voltage protection circuit kicks in, so i decided to charge it in my v2 i4, I expected the battery to get hot, being charged at an excess of 1C, but i monitored the temperature with an infra-red thermometer and it never went above 22c , so i was very happily surprised.

John.


----------



## Solscud007 (Apr 19, 2012)

What is the difference between v2 and v1? I got mine from battery junction. How long should 4000mah 26650 take to charge?


----------



## selfbuilt (Apr 19, 2012)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I use a flashlight that uses a single old RCR123A approx 700mah or less, ... i decided to charge it in my v2 i4, I expected the battery to get hot, being charged at an excess of 1C, but i monitored the temperature with an infra-red thermometer and it never went above 22c , so i was very happily surprised.


I'm not surprised, as it really isn't 1C.






As you can see in that graph from my i4 review, on 1xRCR the charger drops out of CC mode in about 3 mins. After that, it is a slow drop off in current. So the average charging current across the ~2 hrs it take is more like something in the mid-300 mAh range (i.e. ~0.5C).

Note that the above graph is specific for 1xRCR. On 1x18650, I get something very close to the classic CC/CV algorithm. Again see my review for more details.


----------



## infinus (Apr 20, 2012)

Man, that's one funky algorithm..... I wonder what it's criteria is for kicking out of CC? On the 1 RCR it dropped out by 3.8 volts while on the 18650 it dropped out at over 4?


----------



## mohanjude (Apr 21, 2012)

I didn't buy a car charger lead. Does any body know the polarity of the centre pin ? Is it centre positive?

Thanks


----------



## Changchung (Apr 21, 2012)

mohanjude said:


> I didn't buy a car charger lead. Does any body know the polarity of the centre pin ? Is it centre positive?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, center is positive... You can find it in ebay for less than 5$


SFMI4UT


----------



## mohanjude (Apr 21, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Yes, center is positive... You can find it in ebay for less than 5$
> 
> 
> SFMI4UT



Thanks


----------



## walterr839 (Apr 22, 2012)

the old version one works just fine with a 12 volt source

charges 4 Lion cells - no problem


----------



## Sensination (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I new to the community and I got "the sickness" 

Part of it was buying Intellicharger i4, therfore I have a question:

When one battery is charged, do I have to wait for the others to charge or can I remove it?

Apologies if this is a stupid question, but I could not find anything via search.


----------



## tandem (Apr 28, 2012)

That doesn't sound like a stupid question at all; the charger has only two independent charge channels. Channels 2 and 4 and 1 and 3 work as a team. If all were fully independent then you'd be able to take out cells at will, but that isn't the case.

If you have four cells in and remove one, thus potentially affecting what the charger thinks it knows about the other paired bay, what happens to the charge process at the other bay for that channel?

Maybe ask HJK in his review thread on this charger.


----------



## Sensination (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for the fast response. I will ask HJK :thumbsup:


----------



## Changchung (May 3, 2012)

HKJ said:


> 24 hours is definitely not within specifications for the charger. I used about 11 hours to charger 4 x 3100mAh batteries.
> 
> What voltage is the 110V exactly? In my test it is 107V and only 50Hz



Hi HKJ, I just receive 4 panasonic 18650 3100, all comes in 3,16v put all four in the charger at 2:25pm full charged at 8:40pm cutting charge at 4,19v using the 12volts DC connection with a external power supply.

I check the AC voltaje and is 109v 60hz

The next time I will use the AC connection to charge all four to test the charge time.

I think too that the old 4 batteries that I charge the first time had a high internal resistence.


SFMI4UT


----------



## sspc (May 3, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Hi HKJ, I just receive 4 panasonic 18650 3100, all comes in 3,16v put all four in the charger at 2:25pm full charged at 8:40pm cutting charge at 4,19v using the 12volts DC connection with a external power supply.


Were these batts old/used? My understanding was that new Li-on batts would measure around 3.6v when new/before charged up.


----------



## RI Chevy (May 3, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Hi HKJ, I just receive 4 panasonic 18650 3100, all comes in 3,16v put all four in the charger at 2:25pm full charged at 8:40pm cutting charge at 4,19v using the 12volts DC connection with a external power supply.
> 
> I check the AC voltaje and is 109v 60hz
> 
> ...



Is this with the old V1 charger or the new V2 charger?


----------



## BIG45-70 (May 3, 2012)

Any try their D-Cell nihm's in this? If they fit that means a Fenix TK70 maybe in my future


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 8, 2012)

Hi.

Should the battery`s be put in the charger before plugging it in or after, as it charges at 750ma for two and 375ma for four, because if you are charging four, and start putting the battery`s in after the charger has powered up, will it not confuse the charger?

Thanks

John.


----------



## HKJ (May 8, 2012)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> Hi.
> 
> Should the battery`s be put in the charger before plugging it in or after, as it charges at 750ma for two and 375ma for four, because if you are charging four, and start putting the battery`s in after the charger has powered up, will it not confuse the charger?



Either way, the charger is checking both slots all the time and will change charge current as needed.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 8, 2012)

So if you start charging two battery`s , they charger at up to 750ma, and then a few minutes later add two more, the charger will drop the two charging at 750ma to 375ma, so all four will be charging at 375ma.

Thanks

John.



HKJ said:


> Either way, the charger is checking both slots all the time and will change charge current as needed.


----------



## Changchung (May 15, 2012)

RI Chevy said:


> Is this with the old V1 charger or the new V2 charger?



I have the V2


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (May 15, 2012)

Sorry. Double post...


----------



## Bigpal (May 16, 2012)

Hello all,
I have this charger and am happy with it. The manual does warn about charging a single battery (aaa or 10440). Here is the actual literature if anyone would like to take a look. Cheers.


----------



## HKJ (May 17, 2012)

Bigpal said:


> The manual does warn about charging a single battery (aaa or 10440).



It does, but they only need to warn against 10440. AAA does not have any problem with the current.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (May 18, 2012)

So, dumb question.. What are people lubricating the springs and sliders with?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (May 18, 2012)

Just a drop or two of some light oil, I used the stuff that came with my electric hair trimmers.

John.


----------



## Luciferin (May 18, 2012)

I received my i4 today (black and yellow titling) and wasted not a moment. Precaution #1 reads "When used at 110V, do not charge four Li-ion rechargeable batteries simultaneously." Imagine my disappointment. I put two brand new Tenergy 18650s (2600 mAh) into alternating slots. Nowhere does it tell you which slot is #1. They have been in the charger since 4:00 PM EDT (GMT-4). Almost immediately the first yellow LED went solid and the second has been blinking ever since. The temperature has not exceeded 90F (32C). I am optimistic and, like so many others, I am eagerly awaiting the moment I can load my NC TM11, step out into a warm spring night and crack open the light of day! I am giddy with excitement!<br><br>At standard US voltage, I assume I should not attempt to charge four Li-ion 18650s simultaneously, did read that correctly?<br><br>Ever so,<br><br>


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 19, 2012)

Be careful, your Tenergies may not charge properly at all?
Even if they do, they may not work properly on the Tiny Munster's Turbo mode.
Or if they work, they may not deliver the maximum brightness.
This is because the TM draws a high current to produce 2000 lumens.
The battery must be able to deliver a high amperage.
Often, low quality batteries like Ultrafires, Trustfires, Xxxxfires, and Tenergies cannot deliver a high current, so the lights may not deliver max brightness, or fail to work at all.
Buy a quality battery like a 3100 mAH Button Top Redilast.com, 3100 mAH Button Top Callieskustoms, or the older smaller capacity 2200 mAH Button Top AW 18650, or the old smaller capacity 2300 mAH Button Top Jetbeam 18650.
The TM needs button tops, due to their design.
Flat tops on the TM area hit and miss affair - some work, some don't, and even if they do work, not all four batteries may be connected properly to deliver maximum brightness...


----------



## Luciferin (May 19, 2012)

The two cells that charged last night read 4.18v on my multimeter. I do no know how they will work under load conditions, but the next two cells were loaded into the i4 in adjacent cells and have charged to full in 4:45. I will load the TM11 and report its performance to the best of admittedly layman ability. If the Tenergys cannot support the Turbo mode and it doesn't work at all I will be disappointed. If I can blind only three of four neighbors, I will live with the shame. The Tenergy cells arrived first, but I have EagleTac 3100 mAhs on the way. If they cannot support the light on full, I will have to go back to the well and will follow your suggestions.


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 19, 2012)

The Eagletac 3100 mAH button tops are fine; they also use Panasonic cells with aftermarket protection circuitry - I forgot to include them in my list above.
Test the 4x Tenergies against 4x Eagletac 3100 mAH; you may find the Eagletacs brigther on Turbo mode on the TM11..


----------



## Luciferin (May 20, 2012)

Thanks! I'll do that. I took the TM11 out for a spin with the Tenergy cells last night and (after I got the hang of getting it off lockout mode...very embarrassing) it lit up several back yards at a time on turbo. If the Eagletac cells yield more light it will be worth the investment.


----------



## Changchung (May 20, 2012)

Luciferin said:


> I received my i4 today (black and yellow titling) and wasted not a moment. Precaution #1 reads "When used at 110V, do not charge four Li-ion rechargeable batteries simultaneously." Imagine my disappointment. I put two brand new Tenergy 18650s (2600 mAh) into alternating slots. Nowhere does it tell you which slot is #1. They have been in the charger since 4:00 PM EDT (GMT-4). Almost immediately the first yellow LED went solid and the second has been blinking ever since. The temperature has not exceeded 90F (32C). I am optimistic and, like so many others, I am eagerly awaiting the moment I can load my NC TM11, step out into a warm spring night and crack open the light of day! I am giddy with excitement!At standard US voltage, I assume I should not attempt to charge four Li-ion 18650s simultaneously, did read that correctly?Ever so,



I have charge 4 18650 without any issue... Using 110v line and the 12v too.


----------



## Luciferin (May 20, 2012)

I saw from your previous post that you were planning to charge 4 Li-ion 18650s simultaneously on the 110v AC supply? And it worked well? The manufacturer warns against that in the precautions, but they don't say why. Maybe it's like running with scissors, it can be done but it's not a good idea. If I thought the unit would charge four without issue (on my 110) I would do it.


----------



## rufus001 (May 20, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> The Eagletac 3100 mAH button tops are fine; they also use Panasonic cells with aftermarket protection circuitry - I forgot to include them in my list above.
> Test the 4x Tenergies against 4x Eagletac 3100 mAH; you may find the Eagletacs brigther on Turbo mode on the TM11..


I thought they would only give longer run time?


----------



## peterharvey73 (May 20, 2012)

Apart from voltage and mAH capacity, batteries also have an amperage, or discharge rate if you like to call it, based on their internal resistance.
With quality, there is less internal resistance, hence a faster discharge rate, hence it can deliver a higher amperage, necessary for XM-L emitters, especially triple XM-L's.
For example, a low quality Ultrafire 18650 2400 mAH battery trips in my Zebralight SC600 XM-L 750 lumens OTF, because it draws 3 amps, and the cheap Ultrafire can't deliver that amperage.

Thus, the Eagletacs "may" deliver more brightness from a faster discharge rate.
If the Tenergies can deliver the same brightness, that means it can deliver a fast discharge rate of 3 amps or more too...


----------



## rufus001 (May 20, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> Thus, the Eagletacs "may" deliver more brightness from a faster discharge rate.
> If the Tenergies can deliver the same brightness, that means it can deliver a fast discharge rate of 3 amps or more too...


Very interesting! I generally use Jetbeam 2300's but I do have 3 of the Eagletac. I don't know if my eyes are good enough to discern the difference though.


----------



## rufus001 (May 20, 2012)

Or I could just read your Posts properly and realise you have already mentioned the Jetbeams!


----------



## Ievel (May 29, 2012)

Have read through 10 pages now about this charger. 

Can anyone recommend this? How does it compare to the Pila?

Want to click on the Proceed to check out button.


----------



## Changchung (May 29, 2012)

Ievel said:


> Have read through 10 pages now about this charger.
> 
> Can anyone recommend this? How does it compare to the Pila?
> 
> Want to click on the Proceed to check out button.



I will recomend it, but I dont know the Pila charger.



Luciferin said:


> I saw from your previous post that you were planning to charge 4 Li-ion 18650s simultaneously on the 110v AC supply? And it worked well? The manufacturer warns against that in the precautions, but they don't say why. Maybe it's like running with scissors, it can be done but it's not a good idea. If I thought the unit would charge four without issue (on my 110) I would do it.



I've been charging 4 batteries 18650 differents models and brands at the same time without any issue...


SFMI4UT


----------



## HighlanderNorth (May 29, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> The Eagletac 3100 mAH button tops are fine; they also use Panasonic cells with aftermarket protection circuitry - I forgot to include them in my list above.
> Test the 4x Tenergies against 4x Eagletac 3100 mAH; you may find the Eagletacs brigther on Turbo mode on the TM11..



I just bought 4 Orbtronics 2900mah 18650's, and they use Panasonic cells too, and have gotten good reviews here and elsewhere, so they would probably be a good choice too. They have recently raised their prices about 20+%, after receiving a good review here, so now their 3100mah batts are $15.99 apiece, even though they were only $13 about 2 weeks ago or less. So i bought 4 2900mah Orbtronics last Tuesday(5-22) for $22.78. They cost $14.99 apiece, but you can still get 2 at Amazon.com, for $23.50 or so for 2.

But at $15.99 for the 3100mah Orbtronics, I'll probably just go back to buying Eagletac 3100mah 18650's for $14.99 apiece. They have worked good for the few weeks I've had them.


----------



## HighlanderNorth (May 29, 2012)

I've had the Intellicharger I4 for several weeks now, and it works great so far. I've recharged mainly AA nimh's, and 18650's so far.:thumbsup:


----------



## Divine_Madcat (May 31, 2012)

So, i have seen it going back and forth... Is this charger too much for 10440's? 

I was considering some trustfire protected 10440 for my LD01, but not if it means having to get another charging set up (i like having one charger that does it all...).


----------



## Shadowww (May 31, 2012)

peterharvey73 said:


> Be careful, your Tenergies may not charge properly at all?
> Even if they do, they may not work properly on the Tiny Munster's Turbo mode.
> Or if they work, they may not deliver the maximum brightness.
> This is because the TM draws a high current to produce 2000 lumens.
> ...



Tenergy cells are high quality, they are higher quality than cells used in AW 2200mAh batteries which you recommended for some reason.


----------



## Floating Spots (May 31, 2012)

I finished a week traveling and camping with this charger.
Thought I would post a few observances. There is no data to back these up.

1) This worked great on AW's R123As. No problems here. Free(ish) lumens were nice to have.
2) The charger was run on the 12 VDC cord attached to a deep cycle battery. When my switching charger was attached to the deep cycle, causing the terminal voltage to rise, the capacity meter on the charger would change by 1/2 to 1 full bar of difference. No idea if it actually changes the charge level, just the completion level.
3) False termination on AA Eneloop XX batteries. I often found that after a few minutes, one battery would sometimes show finished. I started checking a while after putting them on to verify they were charging still. Reinstalling that battery would result in a normal charge.
4) Fully subjective. My GPS was not lasting as long. Not sure if it was related to the above, but it felt like I was getting less life out of it.
Typically with the XX, I can go all day. I usually had to change out the batteries in the afternoon. 

Overall, I think this is a great piece of gear.
It saved me from taking multiple chargers and worked reasonably well.


----------



## Changchung (May 31, 2012)

Floating Spots said:


> I finished a week traveling and camping with this charger.
> Thought I would post a few observances. There is no data to back these up.
> 
> 1) This worked great on AW's R123As. No problems here. Free(ish) lumens were nice to have.
> ...



Thanks for the info, maybe I go camping the next week, what kind of 12v battery are you using?


SFMI4UT


----------



## Changchung (May 31, 2012)

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, i have seen it going back and forth... Is this charger too much for 10440's?
> 
> I was considering some trustfire protected 10440 for my LD01, but not if it means having to get another charging set up (i like having one charger that does it all...).



No, it is not to much for 10440

Edit, yes, it is too much, have to charge two batteries


SFMI4UT


----------



## HKJ (Jun 1, 2012)

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, i have seen it going back and forth... Is this charger too much for 10440's?



The usual rule for ICR batteries is not to charge with more than the marked capacity, i.e. a 300mAh cell must not be charged with more than 300mA (For larger cells is is recommended to use less charge current).
This makes the i4 unsuitable for a single 10440, SysMax does know it and has a warning in the manual. 
Because the i4 reduces charge current with two batteries in the correct slots, it is possible to charge two 10440.


----------



## Floating Spots (Jun 1, 2012)

Changchung said:


> Thanks for the info, maybe I go camping the next week, what kind of 12v battery are you using?
> SFMI4UT



Industrial 4D, Energizer Brand (from Sam's club).
I did the work at one time to figure out the real manufacturer, but at this time I no longer remember.
It's setup with 6 Anderson SB50s and a few cigarette style automotive connectors. 
Running a portable Wifi setup, a Sterling Engine refrigerator, laptop, and a few battery chargers.
All charged by a Ship-N-Shore 15 amp charger.


----------



## sspc (Jun 2, 2012)

HKJ said:


> The usual rule for ICR batteries is not to charge with more than the marked capacity, i.e. a 300mAh cell must not be charged with more than 300mA (For larger cells is is recommended to use less charge current).
> This makes the i4 unsuitable for a single 10440, SysMax does know it and has a warning in the manual.
> Because the i4 reduces charge current with two batteries in the correct slots, it is possible to charge two 10440.


But even with the reduced charge, isn't the reduced current still too high (375ma)?


----------



## HKJ (Jun 2, 2012)

sspc said:


> But even with the reduced charge, isn't the reduced current still too high (375ma)?



You are correct, it is a bit high. The idea with needing two 10440 in the correct slots is also a bad idea.
In my review I do say that the current is too high.


----------



## Changchung (Jun 2, 2012)

Floating Spots said:


> Industrial 4D, Energizer Brand (from Sam's club).
> I did the work at one time to figure out the real manufacturer, but at this time I no longer remember.
> It's setup with 6 Anderson SB50s and a few cigarette style automotive connectors.
> Running a portable Wifi setup, a Sterling Engine refrigerator, laptop, and a few battery chargers.
> All charged by a Ship-N-Shore 15 amp charger.



Ok, great, thanks a lot...


----------



## topcho (Jun 8, 2012)

I got the new version and can't be happier. Very consistent cutoff voltages; you cam mix and match the 2 chemistries in any way you want. SO far it looks like the perfect charger. I haven't tried 4 18650 though. 110v


----------



## CM2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

My v2 will only charge my various 18650's to 4.16 - 4.17v is this normal?


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 4, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> My v2 will only charge my various 18650's to 4.16 - 4.17v is this normal?



I have two of these chargers and my various brands of newer 18650's typically finish at around 4.23/4.25v. Sounds like you probably have lots of cycles on your batteries and perhaps are approaching end of life? If your 18650's are new(er), then it may be a charger problem.


----------



## CM2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

They are all mostly brand new, eagletac and keep power 3100's.


----------



## cyclesport (Sep 4, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> They are all mostly brand new, eagletac and keep power 3100's.



If the charger is new, I would contact the dealer and ask for an exchange. If you use them... I'm curious at what voltage your 16340 and 18350 ICR/IMR's finish? Using this charger(s), mine usually charge to 4.17/4.19v w/16340 ICR's.


----------



## CM2010 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sorry can't help you with that don't own any of that type.


----------



## HKJ (Sep 4, 2012)

CM2010 said:


> My v2 will only charge my various 18650's to 4.16 - 4.17v is this normal?



Yes, there will be some tolerance on the voltage between units. This can be due to the batteries, the charger or the DMM used.


----------



## degarb (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't have patience to read entire thread. Any kind person will tell me if this charger can charge 4 18650 or 26650's at one time?

If not, I will forget about this charger.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 1, 2012)

degarb said:


> I don't have patience to read entire thread. Any kind person will tell me if this charger can charge 4 18650 or 26650's at one time.
> 
> If not, I will forget about this charger.



If you are low on patience, forget the charger.
It can charge four 18650 at a time, but it takes some time (10+ hours).
It can charge one or two 26650 at a time.

There is more information in my review and it is not as long as this thread.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Nov 3, 2012)

HKJ said:


> ...it is not as long as this thread.




:thumbsup:


----------



## AFearlessBirdOfParadise (Nov 7, 2012)

Just a quick question, I picked up the i2 version, and my searches turned up little about this charger specifically. Is it normal, or at least fine/safe that my charger is making a buzzing noise? It's very faint, and you have to put your head 1-2 feet to hear it, but it sounds like zzz zzz zzz. I'd assume it's doing this when it's checking for another battery in the unused slot (I was only charging one 18650).


----------



## HKJ (Nov 7, 2012)

AFearlessBirdOfParadise said:


> Just a quick question, I picked up the i2 version, and my searches turned up little about this charger specifically. Is it normal, or at least fine/safe that my charger is making a buzzing noise? It's very faint, and you have to put your head 1-2 feet to hear it, but it sounds like zzz zzz zzz. I'd assume it's doing this when it's checking for another battery in the unused slot (I was only charging one 18650).



A buzzing noise is very common from any kind of power converter, both buck/boost regulators in lights and mains power supplies in chargers and other equipment, it is usual nothing to worry about. I have recently posted a review of the i2 and it looks like a good charger.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 7, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## robcope (Dec 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me if this is a good charger for C batteries? I want to buy some of the tenergy centura C batteries that will be used in some toys and lights. Sorry if I missed the answer.


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 17, 2012)

robcope said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is a good charger for C batteries? I want to buy some of the tenergy centura C batteries that will be used in some toys and lights. Sorry if I missed the answer.


Nope, it's not good for C batteries, because charging current is too low - less than 0.3C even if you use just 2 bays. This can cause missed termination, and result in cell getting "cooked to death".


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 17, 2012)

According to the Jetbeam website, it says that it will charge a C sized NiMH battery. Scroll to screen shot 10.

http://www.jetbeamusa.com/productimage.php?product_id=93


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 17, 2012)

RI Chevy said:


> According to the Jetbeam website, it says that it will charge a C sized NiMH battery. Scroll to screen shot 10.
> 
> http://www.jetbeamusa.com/productimage.php?product_id=93


According to marketing materials, purpose of which is to sell the charger - yes.
But not according to NiMH battery manufacturer recommendations (one of which is charging at no less than 0.3C for proper -dV signal).


----------



## pageyjim (Dec 17, 2012)

Recently received my second i4 charger with a bundled deal. It runs about 15 degrees hotter with 4 18650 batteries in it than my other charger with en electrical burning smell. Seems to be a common problem because Nitecore was familiar with the symptoms and said it wouldn't run as hot with less batteries charging in it which is the case.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 25, 2012)

What is the maximum capacity 18650 that the i4 can charge at four at a time, as 375ma seems a little low.

Thanks

John


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 25, 2012)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> What is the maximum capacity 18650 that the i4 can charge at four at a time, as 375ma seems a little low.


375mA can charge cells up to 18750mAh (according to the "charging current shouldn't be lower than C/50" rule), but it'll just take very long time. In case of 3400mAh cells - as long as 10 hours.


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Dec 25, 2012)

Can I use this charger to charge just one Eagletac RCR123 or do I have to put in another battery in the 3rd bay? afraid the current might be too high. Thanks


----------



## Fate0n3 (Dec 25, 2012)

xjasperstudentx said:


> Can I use this charger to charge just one Eagletac RCR123 or do I have to put in another battery in the 3rd bay? afraid the current might be too high. Thanks



From what I understand it is a good idea with smaller batteries def AA and AAA to run them in the 1&3 or 2&4 to split the power to them.


----------



## Shadowww (Dec 25, 2012)

Fate0n3 said:


> From what I understand it is a good idea with smaller batteries def AA and AAA to run them in the 1&3 or 2&4 to split the power to them.



AA are not 'smaller batteries'. They can be charged just fine individually, or in independent bays.


----------



## ciccio90 (Dec 27, 2012)

have you info about the new i4 pro??? http://www.jetbeamlight.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=37

http://www.dinodirect.com/jetbeam-i...ty-of-rechargeable-batteries-18650-16340.html

http://www.j2ledflashlight.com/jetbeam-i4-pro-intelligent-charger-aw-18650.html
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-JETBeam-Intellicharge-i4-PRO-Nitecore-Li-ion-NiMH-Battery-Charger-/290834769251?_trksid=p2047675.m1850&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13902%26meid%3D4452728648687662641%26pid%3D100011%26prg%3D1095%26rk%3D3%26sd%3D290834961943%26


----------



## Changchung (Dec 27, 2012)

ciccio90 said:


> have you info about the new i4 pro??? http://www.jetbeamlight.com/ShowProducts.asp?ID=37
> 
> http://www.dinodirect.com/jetbeam-i...ty-of-rechargeable-batteries-18650-16340.html
> 
> ...



Look the same to me, just with the name of Jetbeam instead of Nitecore on it, and white. The specs look the same


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## TEEJ (Dec 27, 2012)

Apparently, the manual for the i4 states you can't charge 4 lithium ion cells at the same time on 110 v power?



*Precautions:

1. When used at 110V, do not charge four Li-ion rechargeable
batteries simultaneously.*





As this is what most of us in the USA for example have as out standard wall plug...if this is correct, its a big problem.

Is this a typo/mis-print...or is there something we need to know about?


----------



## Changchung (Dec 27, 2012)

TEEJ said:


> Apparently, the manual for the i4 states you can't charge 4 lithium ion cells at the same time on 110 v power?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think is because the built in power supply had not the power enought to give all this current of power at the same time for charge the 4 batteries, I just do it two times, the charger get a little hot but do his job, next time I will charge the 4 batteries with a external 12volts DC power supply to avoid any concern or damage the charger...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## herosemblem (Dec 27, 2012)

I have the I4 V2 and I could not locate that statement in the manual. 
In any case, I have charged all manner of combinations, and different number of cells, and in different charging slots, overnight with my I4 V2 with no issues.
I use AW protected 18650's @ $18 apiece, and AW's $9 and $6 protected 16340's and 14500's. 
So far so good. Usually, I just charge my cells for an hour or so at a time, but I have left them overnight, plugged into the wall. 



TEEJ said:


> Apparently, the manual for the i4 states you can't charge 4 lithium ion cells at the same time on 110 v power?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## skeeterbait (Dec 27, 2012)

This statement has been removed from the instructions included with the V2 model. Perhaps this only applies to the original model?


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 28, 2012)

So, quick question -

Over the holidays, i received a GoalZero Boulder 15 solar panel - rated to put out a max of 12v @1.25A. I can get a cigarette plug for the panel, and I still need to get the 12v plug for the i4. 

The only problem i have - i can't find the input Amps for the i4 (looked at the manual, and didn't see a thing). Would 1.25A be enough for this (heck, even only 1 or 2 18650s is good for me)?


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 28, 2012)

You better off using your solar panel to charge a 12volt sla battery and then use the battery to power the i4 then you will not have any problems with sun going behind clouds or charging at night, ect.

John.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 28, 2012)

Agreed.. It was more thinking of a backup, since both cables are $5 each (vs $150 battery)


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2012)

Divine_Madcat said:


> So, quick question -
> 
> Over the holidays, i received a GoalZero Boulder 15 solar panel - rated to put out a max of 12v @1.25A. I can get a cigarette plug for the panel, and I still need to get the 12v plug for the i4.
> 
> The only problem i have - i can't find the input Amps for the i4 (looked at the manual, and didn't see a thing). Would 1.25A be enough for this (heck, even only 1 or 2 18650s is good for me)?



I can make a test tonight of charging 4 batts and see how much power it need with a 12v supply


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 28, 2012)

I have a couple of solar panels myself see sig, and one 15watt it comes with a charge controller and it recomends a battery, if you have a 15watt panel you should use a 7amp sla battery, basicaly half the wattage in amps.

A 7amp sla battery must be around $25, it`s the ones they use in home alarm systems.

John.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Dec 28, 2012)

Changchung said:


> I can make a test tonight of charging 4 batts and see how much power it need with a 12v supply
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...



Awesome, i appreciate it!


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 28, 2012)

Just checked, with a 12volt 7.1amp sla battery as a power source, with 4 x 18650 2400mah cells it pulls approx 860ma using the 10amp scale on my dmm.

Below is how many ma is pulled from 1-4 cells, this is a quick and dirty test, i dont have a data logger.

1 x 440ma
2 x 860ma
3 x 860ma
4 x 860ma

John.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2012)

My data is different than your, just about 300mha with four batteries from a 12volts sourge. No big difference charging just one. I will post a video later.

In fact, the draw is not stable or costant, varies or fluctuates, lowers and raises...


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2012)

Here is the video, I leave it charging to check if that values change.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3hK1D3pAvY


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2012)

Sorry... Double post


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Dec 28, 2012)

I just tried one of those mains wattage meters, the ones you plug your mains appliances into.
a killo-watt-meter the uk version of this.

http://www.allegromedical.com/gift-...=140&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=1t:429,r:4,s:0,i:102

I have a i4v2

1 cell = 6-7 watts
2 cell = 10-12 watts
3 cell = 10-12 watts
4 cell = 10-12 watts

John.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2012)

TinderBox (UK) said:


> I just tried one of those mains wattage meters, the ones you plug your mains appliances into, mine is a i4v2
> 
> a killo-watt-meter the uk version of this.
> 
> ...



In the 110v line?


Sent from my phone with camera with flash and internet on it...


----------



## Spartacus001 (Feb 5, 2013)

I ordered my i4 Via Ebay about 2 months ago and had problems with it out of the box.
I plugged it into 120v outlet and nothing. No Power LED, no flashing bay lights, nothing. 
On the 5th try the Power and yellow lights flashed on for a second and then faded.

I contacted by the seller and Nitecore. The seller said he'd be sending me a 2nd unit. Nitecore asked me to send the charger in. 

Upon testing the power cord I discovered the problem. The power cord was dead. It had a internal breakage near the stress relief at the receptacle end. 
I had a spare cord with the figure '8' format and when I plugged it in and Volia! It was working. 

Since then I have used the charger about 6 times with: 
New Xtar protected 3100mAh
4 year old Samsung Unprotected 2600mAh
1 year old No-name brand blue jackets

I've used 4 bays and 2 bays. It did take at least 8 hrs to charge up 4 batteries from 3.47v  
The charger was warm and all of the cells terminate at 4.19-4.20
By mistake and inserted one 18650 upside down and didn't notice it for hours. The bay correctly flashed the error message. 

Despite the power cord issue, I'm pretty happy with the charger. A Bonus if the 2nd one actually arrives. 

Hope this helps


----------



## herosemblem (Feb 6, 2013)

Interesting you mention that, Spartacus.
I love my Intellicharge I4v2, and it has performed wonderfully.
I noticed, however, that ~4mm of the pink and blue individual wires are now exposed at the stress point where the power cord connects/fuses to the rubber flexi-joint. A little disconcerting, but I will probably just try to find a similar cord online rather than contacting Nitecore or the vendor. 

Does anyone know what this power cord is called? Is there a specific name for this type of plug shape?


----------



## HKJ (Feb 6, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Interesting you mention that, Spartacus.
> I love my Intellicharge I4v2, and it has performed wonderfully.
> I noticed, however, that ~4mm of the pink and blue individual wires are now exposed at the stress point where the power cord connects/fuses to the rubber flexi-joint. A little disconcerting, but I will probably just try to find a similar cord online rather than contacting Nitecore or the vendor.
> 
> Does anyone know what this power cord is called? Is there a specific name for this type of plug shape?



The connector is called IEC 60320 C7.
The mains plug for US is called NEMA 1-15P.

This is a standard cable, you can probably find it in many shops, but showing the old cable will probably work better than the type numbers.


----------



## herosemblem (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank you HKJ!


----------



## Spartacus001 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm glad I replaced the cord as the typical 120 V North American appliance cord is at least 4x as thick 
as the skinny OEM 220V cord. 



herosemblem said:


> Interesting you mention that, Spartacus.
> I love my Intellicharge I4v2, and it has performed wonderfully.
> I noticed, however, that ~4mm of the pink and blue individual wires are now exposed at the stress point where the power cord connects/fuses to the rubber flexi-joint. A little disconcerting, but I will probably just try to find a similar cord online rather than contacting Nitecore or the vendor.
> 
> Does anyone know what this power cord is called? Is there a specific name for this type of plug shape?


----------



## UrbanLegend (Feb 16, 2013)

I received my Jetbeam I4Pro "Interllecharger" v.2 charger yesterday after ordering from Jetbeam via Amazon. 

When I opened the package, the only cord had a European plug, although it wasn't described that way on Amazon and was ordered from, and shipped to, my home in USA.

A cord from my Nikon battery charger fit the I4 so I tried it and seems to be charging OK. So I just ordered a Nikon battery charger replacement cord so I have one for each of the chargers. 

Also there is no owner's manual with the charger, if anyone has a link to the new ver. 2 manual please let me know!

*Update:* I contacted the seller through Amazon (it was actually East Face Sci & Tech). They responded, on a weekend, within a couple of hours and have already shipped a replacement USA compatible charger cord. Very quick, friendly response and I am now a happy camper. Meanwhile I am using the charger with a cord from a Nikon charger and it works beautifully! Have charged about 16 18650 batteries and could not be more pleased with the result. BTW in doing follow-up research I noticed one seller of the I4 refer to it as "Ver. 3", as opposed to "Ver. 2". They indicated in the ad that v. 3 replaces the plastic spring slides with metal ones, eliminating the one common complaint with this charger. My charger was advertised as V. 2 b ut does have the metal slides, which are solid and smooth.


----------



## gradio (Feb 16, 2013)

Received mine Thursday and its been going nearly charging battery after battery, only not used when I'm sleeping.
I like it!

I had several batteries charged almost a week ago (AA NiMh) from a couple other chargers, so I threw 4 in the i4 and it ran some charge time indicating (to me) that maybe my other chargers were terminating when the batteries could have taken more.
Started out charging 16 eneloops AA's, now sweeping through several misc. other NiMh AA's.
Doesn't heat up hot like one of my other chargers, and doesn't get the batteries so hot like one of my other chargers - we'll, maybe I can't say that anymore because I done threw my other chargers (5 of them) in the trash yesterday, except kept one - Sanyo 4-bay that had came with some eneloops some time ago I guess for backup. Oh and one other charger because it charges 9-volt batteries and the i4 doesn't.
On my next order, think I'll get another i4.
I like that when one shows done charging, I can pull it and drop in another. No resetting the charger (unplug, load, plug-in)

Add - no regrets


----------

